# Moonbro with fond memories Driveler #239



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

Forever with us


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2017)

Good one Gobblin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 26, 2017)

I really like this new Driveler Thread.  Dang, I miss our friend, Moonpie, especially when I get online and click on GON every day that I can.  

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to the Wybro, Gobblin, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Blood, I did read back and see that you cooked up another big plate of delicious looking food too.  I ALWAYS notice that you like pepper just like I do too.  I joke about it and say that you always like a little deer meat (or whatever you are cooking) with your pepper !!!!  

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as I need some to get me up and vertical this morning.  I was out and about yesterday and by last night when I got back home, my knee looked really large BUT the "Ice Machine" did its job and after 2 hours of watching football games, the swelling had gone back done thankfully.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

wybro,  well finding a moon song was the tuff apart


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

EE, morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

36* outside here.   More wood on the fire!!


----------



## cramer (Nov 26, 2017)

Morning guys and thanks for the coffee G

I miss Moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2017)

Mornin Folks!

Mornin Moonbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2017)

And gobblein, Wy, EE, cramer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

hey Chief and cramer


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2017)

Gotta roll to Knoxville late this afternoon for Monday, then onto Lexington for Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2017)

Howdy gobblein, What you up to today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

safe travels Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

a few chores here in the mtns then headed back to Newton County


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

got all the windows in the cabin covered in plastic yesterday.  

sure cut down on the drafts last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2017)

Mornin ya buncha knuckle draggers


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2017)

Breakfast at the camp.... Had to say it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

blood I see you got the pepper this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

at the camp RIP moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2017)

Yessir, thanks gw. Sounds like you gettin r done.

I've got 5 big chunks of neighbor's Oak I cut off rootball yesterday to split, that will finish it off. Gotta set up another row of 4X4's first to unload little truck bed trailer beforehand though.

Might start on cutting some of the bigger Pecan logs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Breakfast at the camp.... Had to say it!



How long will it take me to git there?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood I see you got the pepper this morning


Just a little


Jeff C. said:


> How long will it take me to git there?



If you hammer down about 40 min.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Breakfast at the camp.... Had to say it!



 And you even got da pepper right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just a little
> 
> 
> If you hammer down about 40 min.



That's the only way I roll broblood!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

morning MzH22


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

quack must be hurting this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

mailbox sure is getting blown up this morning with extended black friday early cyber monday posts


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mailbox sure is getting blown up this morning with extended black friday early cyber monday posts



Tell me about it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2017)

Bet them cash register operators got some sore feets.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta roll to Knoxville late this afternoon for Monday, then onto Lexington for Tuesday.



Will be heading to Knox tomorrow meself. That drive from Knox to Lexington is one beautiful drive.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning MzH22





gobbleinwoods said:


> quack must be hurting this morning


Like a dawg wiff his tail tucked.  


gobbleinwoods said:


> mailbox sure is getting blown up this morning with extended black friday early cyber monday posts


 Let me know if you see any good cyber Monday TV's at a good price. We holding out for tomorrow to get a new one for the man cave.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

Morning ya'll !!!  Excellent job on the title Gbro !!!



Sure miss talking to my Moonbro.


Looked after Tate's/Champs kids yesterday, lil boogers shot up a brick of .22's.   I made 'em pick up all the hulls.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning ya'll !!!  Excellent job on the title Gbro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's like looking for Easter eggs for kids.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's like looking for Easter eggs for kids.





500 Easter eggs !!!  Who in their right mind would let me look after their kids ??? 


Congrats to the dwag fans, I knew it was gonna be bad...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet them cash register operators got some sore feets.



should have worn nursing shoes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

morning quack,   did you ever get to the likker sto?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning quack,   did you ever get to the likker sto?





Wife saved me !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2017)

Maw n law has a foam wedge in her room cant unsee that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

My head feels swole, like it weighs 20lbs.  Wife's calling me punkin head . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2017)

My heads swole too. Wiff pride. GO DDAWGS. 
And I'm gonna be in Charelston next Saturday. 
Least I'm going wiff a bunch of UGA alum. One of the girls hubby has two of them fancy big rangs they give ya when you win SEC and National Champs. He aint neva wore em.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2017)

I know it is kinda weird, but I have never missed someone I never met, as much as I miss moon. His post were always a ray of sunshine. RIP my GON Brother.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 26, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I know it is kinda weird, but I have never missed someone I never met, as much as I miss moon. His post were always a ray of sunshine. RIP my GON Brother.



I know what you mean B0$$. There have been folks on here over the years that passed on that I hadn't met in person and it still seemed like a family member had died. It's even worse when you have shared camp fires with'em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I know it is kinda weird, but I have never missed someone I never met, as much as I miss moon. His post were always a ray of sunshine. RIP my GON Brother.





Hornet22 said:


> I know what you mean B0$$. There have been folks on here over the years that passed on that I hadn't met in person and it still seemed like a family member had died. It's even worse when you have shared camp fires with'em.





Priveleged to have met Moonbro several times and the Hornets too !!!

Gotta meet the B0$$ and his wife fo I up and die !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

Think I've met the majority of Drivelers ???    Don't want to do a count 'cause I know I'll leave somebody out.


Guessing at least 100 plus over the last 10 years ???


Heck, we had 50 at my Gathering???


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I've met the majority of Drivelers ???    Don't want to do a count 'cause I know I'll leave somebody out.
> 
> 
> Guessing at least 100 plus over the last 10 years ???
> ...



You met me and my fam ... The wife still talks about you .. Sup with that


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You met me and my fam ... The wife still talks about you .. Sup with that



She just liked his truck. Don't stand a chance now he gots a FLORD. She pm'd me anyway and sais I was her real fave, but not to tell Quack cause he so sensitive and what not and thangs of that nature.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2017)

Hornet22 said:


> She just liked his truck. Don't stand a chance now he gots a FLORD. She pm'd me anyway and sais I was her real fave, but not to tell Quack cause he so sensitive and what not and thangs of that nature.



10 fo ... Yous the better choice bro! Thanks for the hospitality


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You met me and my fam ... The wife still talks about you .. Sup with that




She liked da jacked up Chevy !!! 




Hornet22 said:


> She just liked his truck. Don't stand a chance now he gots a FLORD. She pm'd me anyway and sais I was her real fave, but not to tell Quack cause he so sensitive and what not and thangs of that nature.





Tell it brother, kinda like being with a fat gal, it's alright, but she's still a Ford . . 


Guarantee the next juan will be a GMC/Cheby !!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 26, 2017)

I'd love to have a new one, but ain no way Imma paying twice what my house cost to build for a truck. They real proud of them things


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2017)

Hornet22 said:


> I'd love to have a new one, but ain no way Imma paying twice what my house cost to build for a truck. They real proud of them things



For real ... I drive a old 04 GMC.. I really could use a new truck but just can't justify the price these days. Bout fell up out of my chair when I bought the wifes car a couple years ago.... I despise a car payment! Always have and always will. 
I drive them til they aint no drive left! I gave my last truck away to my nephew... 94 Z71 with almost no miles (300k) on it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't drive new anymore, mine's a '14  ..;


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

If I were Chris/Mandy with a son that could get me one brand new, at cost  ... but they're like me, cash $$$ no financing !!! They can do, but will that 'll deplete some savings.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

Gave a coupla pistols away that were my Dads, to 2 of my nephews on T-giving, hope they 'preciated.

Nick Baker has one just like I gave away, 9 shot breakaway .22..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2017)

quack being generous as usual


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If I were Chris/Mandy with a son that could get me one brand new, at cost  ... but they're like me, cash $$$ no financing !!! They can do, but will that 'll deplete some savings.


He don't work at the Toyota place anymore. He doesn't work at the Honda place either. Yep we payin cash $$$. Don't want no car payment. If we do end up with a  payment, it won't be a big one for long. Looking at a 2015,16 or 17 Honda Accord. I really wanted a Toyota camry like Cody's. H22 aint GON change. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gave a coupla pistols away that were my Dads, to 2 of my nephews on T-giving, hope they 'preciated.
> 
> Nick Baker has one just like I gave away, 9 shot breakaway .22..



I'm sure they did. That's NICE!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack being generous as usual





Naw bro, just passing it on.  Gave my#1 neph a double barrel shotgun that was his Great Grandpa, gave 'em a .22 Stephens that was his Grandpa's, and a brand new SS Laminated .22mag tube fed with a Baush scope..that was mine and ain't never been shot.  Three generations of fine guns.


No reason for me to stock pile more guns, I'd just soon give 'em away.  Sold my neph 3 very nice ones  at cost to Nick/Neph.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 26, 2017)

Been using that Maxus most all week. 5 Woodies an a dove. Got the 25 ready for a field hunt soon. The 357 is still resting.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

Hankus said:


> Been using that Maxus most all week. 5 Woodies an a dove. Got the 25 ready for a field hunt soon. The 357 is still resting.....




Pretty sure you can break even on those guns 10 yrs from now, I've been there done that !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

Hankus said:


> Been using that Maxus most all week. 5 Woodies an a dove. Got the 25 ready for a field hunt soon. The 357 is still resting.....





Has the .357 ever been shot ???


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2017)

Evening folks


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2017)

Last one, off tomorrow. But I'll be back Tuesday night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Last one, off tomorrow. But I'll be back Tuesday night




Back witya Wed night Wybro !! grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

Dadgummit, Dawn's in bed with the tarded dog . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dadgummit, Dawn's in bed with the tarded dog . .





Well mebbe I'm da tard, he's in bed with a good looking gal, and I'm sitting in a chair in my office. . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2017)

Looks like you sleeping on the couch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

Fresh BLD for my Moonbro  from up above !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Looks like you sleeping on the couch




Naw bro, I run thangs 'round this shack, dog's just gonna hafta slide ova . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw bro, I run thangs 'round this shack, dog's just gonna hafta slide ova . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2017)

live from the plastic factory


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2017)

Evening blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening blood



how ya doing Pal


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2017)

hanging in like a hair on a biscuit


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2017)

Quack, Linda and I are coming to Georgia next spring. Aint nothing gonna stop me, from driving a little further South and meeting You and Dawn.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> hanging in like a hair on a biscuit



well played sir, well played!

I got a feeling all the girly men I work with are going to want the heat turned on in the plant tonight!  crazy ... spend most of the year burning up and wishing it was cooler then they cry when it gets below 50!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Quack, Linda and I are coming to Georgia next spring. Aint nothing gonna stop me, from driving a little further South and meeting You and Dawn.



you got to drive by my house to get to Quacks house ... keep that in mind!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2017)

Blood I would like to meet you too.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2017)

I have met a few Drivlers, main one being Keebs, but also Mud, Chief & Louie right off the top of my head.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Blood I would like to meet you too.



Just hit me up and I will drive to meet up with you sir


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2017)

DB is off his game tonight ... Or maybe he is on it in full force!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> DB is off his game tonight ... Or maybe he is on it in full force!



DB is learning from the flat earthers


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> DB is learning from the flat earthers



Could be .... He is at least buying what they are selling! Dude is walking around with a Gatorade in one hand and a cup of coffee in the other.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2017)

DB is hydrating after the holidays, probably had a few extra to many


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> DB is hydrating after the holidays, probably had a few extra to many



You would think it would have worn off by now .... He is just as sauced now as he was when he got here at 11.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2017)

Probably pickled


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2017)

May not be just Gatorade either


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just hit me up and I will drive to meet up with you sir





Wycliff said:


> May not be just Gatorade either



blood there are extra beds at my cabin if and when you drive up to meet Bo$$

wybro, good guess

coffee is ready


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood there are extra beds at my cabin if and when you drive up to meet Bo$$
> 
> wybro, good guess
> 
> coffee is ready



Thats very generous of you sir.

Morning fellers!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2017)

Good morning, thanks for the coffee Gobblin kind of need it this morning


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2017)

Ready for a BLD


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2017)

it is back to work for me


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2017)

Be safe Gobblin


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2017)

Good morning to the rest of the drivelers and guests


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 27, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Moanday to you Blood, Wybro, Gobblin and to the all of you fellow Drivelers out there this morning that are still full of turkey, dressing, cranberry sauce, too much football, not seeing enough deer while hunting, too much "Black Friday" bargains that made you  spend an extra $2000-$3000 in the process, then realizing that since that extra money has been spent that now they are forced to work extra long hours to make enough money to pay for these crazy things !!!!  Yep, that about covers it.  


Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as it is helping to get my rear in gear this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Be safe Gobblin



Unless they have installed metal detectors I'll be fine.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Unless they have installed metal detectors I'll be fine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2017)

Mornin Folks!!!!

Live from Knoxville.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Ready for a BLD



Think i will gear up and porch sit for a little while


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2017)

Life with a daughter.... Setting outside with my gun all quiet and my daughter comes out to get my approval of her outfit! .... LOL... You got to love them daughters! I wish she was still little!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Quack, Linda and I are coming to Georgia next spring. Aint nothing gonna stop me, from driving a little further South and meeting You and Dawn.





We would be honored !!!


Morning brethren !!! 


Finally picking up my 4 wheeler today !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2017)

Mernin!
I had an early doc appointment (just refillin 'scrips) and then hit the door with the news of one of my co-workers (maintenance) was in the hospital with what they think is Bell's Palsy, meds and he'll be back at work tomorrow, but he's one of my fav's, so it scared the stew outta me, my BFF's Dad is being transferred to a Nursing home today, think it might save his life 'cause the hospital he is at seems to not give a rats behind in how they treat patients!
rant over, kleenex put away...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mornin. 
Well, bout lunch now. Been cyber Monday shoppin. H22 want a new TV for the man cave. The big one are so much more than the small ones.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I know it is kinda weird, but I have never missed someone I never met, as much as I miss moon. His post were always a ray of sunshine. RIP my GON Brother.


 I know EXACTLY what you mean!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

Gonna be a "light" Christmas here, just spent over $700 on my 4 wheeler and gotta fix Dawn's Benz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

Still fighting the crud, toilet paper roll #3 . .  my nose is rawwwwwwwww...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still fighting the crud, toilet paper roll #3 . .  my nose is rawwwwwwwww...


Puffs Plus........... I bought monster a box this past weekend, he has it and let me tell you, when he is sick, he is one mean ILL TAIL! 
Hope you & Dawn feel better soon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a "light" Christmas here, just spent over $700 on my 4 wheeler and gotta fix Dawn's Benz.



The TV aint for Christmas. 

Good ol' turkey sammich wiff tons of mayo, salt and peppa.  and some take-a-chips. Believe it or not, I aint ate the chips yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Puffs Plus........... I bought monster a box this past weekend, he has it and let me tell you, when he is sick, he is one mean ILL TAIL!
> Hope you & Dawn feel better soon!





Thanks !!  Dawn's much better, never really got ahold to her like it did me.  Spent my entire vacation feeling like doodoo, I'm sure I'll be rid of by the time I go back to work Wed night. Grrrrrrrrrrrr


Dawn's taking my truck to pick up the Christmas tree, we order from the same people every year, money is used to help fund a orphanage . . if she dings my truck she might as well not come home . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The TV aint for Christmas.
> 
> Good ol' turkey sammich wiff tons of mayo, salt and peppa.  and some take-a-chips. Believe it or not, I aint ate the chips yet.





Can't hide $$$$ . .

That sammich sounds GOOD !!! Just the way I like 'em !!   Everythang taste like crap to me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't hide $$$$ . .
> 
> That sammich sounds GOOD !!! Just the way I like 'em !!   Everythang taste like crap to me.



You need some hot and spicy soup for 2 from the Chinese place.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks !!  Dawn's much better, never really got ahold to her like it did me.  Spent my entire vacation feeling like doodoo, I'm sure I'll be rid of by the time I go back to work Wed night. Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Dawn's taking my truck to pick up the Christmas tree, we order from the same people every year, money is used to help fund a orphanage . . if she dings my truck she might as well not come home . .



I gotta wait till they put my floor in before I can decorate. Bout killed me yesterday I wanted to decorate so bad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotta wait till they put my floor in before I can decorate. Bout killed me yesterday I wanted to decorate so bad.





Been toting crap outta the attic all morning, Dawn's like a child at Christmas, in fact she's in the den watching some Christmas movie . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2017)

Hey y'all ...we're in hurry up n wait mode for now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey y'all ...we're in hurry up n wait mode for now.




Safe travels Chiefbro !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The TV aint for Christmas.
> 
> Good ol' turkey sammich wiff tons of mayo, salt and peppa.  and some take-a-chips. Believe it or not, I aint ate the chips yet.


 I had a turkey laig with some broccoli/cauliflower salat my sister made............ still got the lemon pastry thingy my older sis made.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks !!  Dawn's much better, never really got ahold to her like it did me.  Spent my entire vacation feeling like doodoo, I'm sure I'll be rid of by the time I go back to work Wed night. Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Dawn's taking my truck to pick up the Christmas tree, we order from the same people every year, money is used to help fund a orphanage . . if she dings my truck she might as well not come home . .


she dings it, she'll drive it home & you'll get it fixed....... same ol story darlin'!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotta wait till they put my floor in before I can decorate. Bout killed me yesterday I wanted to decorate so bad.


*IF* I decorate, all I do is put something on the gate...... 


Jeff C. said:


> Hey y'all ...we're in hurry up n wait mode for now.


You need to check your Book of Face page.............. Birthday Boy..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chiefbro !!!



Appreciate it, head to Lexington, KY tonight.



Keebs said:


> I had a turkey laig with some broccoli/cauliflower salat my sister made............ still got the lemon pastry thingy my older sis made.
> 
> she dings it, she'll drive it home & you'll get it fixed....... same ol story darlin'!
> 
> ...



Just can't make myself get back on it.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I had a turkey laig with some broccoli/cauliflower salat my sister made............ still got the lemon pastry thingy my older sis made.
> 
> she dings it, she'll drive it home & you'll get it fixed....... same ol story darlin'!
> 
> ...





Grrrrrrrrr . . . hate it when you're right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

Today's Chiefbro's Birthday ???  Happy Birthday brother, and to KYbro too !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Today's Chiefbro's Birthday ???  Happy Birthday brother, and to KYbro too !!



Thanks man! 

Dang, I'm gettin old.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2017)

I eat too much when I'm on the road.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it, head to Lexington, KY tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't make myself get back on it.....


 just wanted you to see all your birthday wishes.......


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr . . . hate it when you're right.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Today's Chiefbro's Birthday ???  Happy Birthday brother, and to KYbro too !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2017)

BO$$ be ancient.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2017)

Happy birthday birthday boy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Dang, I'm gettin old.




Well as my ole Pappy used to say, "beats 10 toes up.."


Actually I never had a "Pappy..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well as my ole Pappy used to say, "beats 10 toes up.."
> 
> 
> Actually I never had a "Pappy..."





"I was born a po black child . ."


----------



## Hankus (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Has the .357 ever been shot ???



Not by me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

Hankus said:


> Not by me




Me either ??  Could be a Virgin ??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me either ??  Could be a Virgin ??


backing out of the Driveler, got work to do, yeah, thats it, I gotta pay some bills................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> backing out of the Driveler, got work to do, yeah, thats it, I gotta pay some bills................




We weren't being nasty, just a un shot pistol that's about 40 yrs old ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We weren't being nasty, just a un shot pistol that's about 40 yrs old ???





Mebbe Neph will post a pic . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

Geeeeeeeeze, I swanna.  I lose more stuff than a lil bit, anything from knives to as of right, now my money clip.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We weren't being nasty, just a un shot pistol that's about 40 yrs old ???





Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeze, I swanna.  I lose more stuff than a lil bit, anything from knives to as of right, now my money clip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


>




We're not even talkin 'bout Coozies . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

LilN, can't say nuttin. She's lost sunglasses and a custom built neck knife . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2017)

Long nap did me good....I think


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeze, I swanna.  I lose more stuff than a lil bit, anything from knives to as of right, now my money clip that was stuffed with 80 brand-spanking new $100 bills.



Quack, I fixed it for you !!!  Hopefully, your dog didn't find it and eat it too !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're not even talkin 'bout Coozies . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> LilN, can't say nuttin. She's lost sunglasses and a custom built neck knife . .


tweren't no neck knife, it was a Tabor knife I won in a give a way! Nic ain't never made me my Tomboyboots knife, yet.......


blood on the ground said:


> Long nap did me good....I think


 well hey there.......... you are looking maahhhvelous today!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I fixed it for you !!!  Hopefully, your dog didn't find it and eat it too !!!!!


Have you set up a meeting with your Ashburn clients yet?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2017)

Happy Cyber Monday Youngins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Happy Cyber Monday Youngins.



I love me some cider!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I fixed it for you !!!  Hopefully, your dog didn't find it and eat it too !!!!!



Don't matter bro, I'll be broke with, or without it !!!  Kinda miss my debit cards though . .


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2017)

Quack, Linda ask me to help string the lights on the tree. Things were going along well, until we started. Then I stepped on the string of lights, and broke about 6 or them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2017)

Bo$$, not like breaking a mirror bad


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2017)

I am no longer string lights, I got assigned to the dust pan and broom, sweeping up the mess. Them lights sure do break easy, and the bust into about a 1000 pieces.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I am no longer string lights, I got assigned to the dust pan and broom, sweeping up the mess. Them lights sure do break easy, and the bust into about a 1000 pieces.



and hard to replace on the string too

don't ask me how I know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're not even talkin 'bout Coozies . .



I got one of your coozies. AND a UGLY GA Tech colored sign.  Least your coozie is red and black.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2017)

a techie designed that coozie


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and hard to replace on the string too
> 
> don't ask me how I know.



Especially when your break them off, and nothing is left sticking out that you can get a hold of.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2017)

Going Live in a few minits....Com'on midnight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh....Evenin folks!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2017)

Evening Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Chief.



Howdy BO$$.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Well, bout lunch now. Been cyber Monday shoppin. H22 want a new TV for the man cave. The big one are so much more than the small ones.



I got a Sharp Aquos 55" 4K UHD at Walmart on Black Friday for $295.00

They have a Phillips 55" 4K UHD Regular price for $398.00


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Quack, Linda ask me to help string the lights on the tree. Things were going along well, until we started. Then I stepped on the string of lights, and broke about 6 or them.




I know the feeling brother, I'm no longer allowed to participate in the decoration department, I blew the tree off the back of my truck a coupla years ago . . 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got one of your coozies. AND a UGLY GA Tech colored sign.  Least your coozie is red and black.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2017)

Mernin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2017)

morning blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood



Mornin Gobble .... Got my eye on a couple acres in the mountains. Its not in your area but it sure is nice! Its right on the Jacks river in the north east corner of Cohutta wilderness.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2017)

That would be nice.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2017)

I camped in the Cohutta a few years ago.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That would be nice.





gobbleinwoods said:


> I camped in the Cohutta a few years ago.



First thing i seen after getting out of the truck was a bear print in the road.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2017)

probably a run away from near Blairsville


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2017)

yeah at the state park I stayed at they warned people to keep food in car at night


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2017)

Come on 7 am


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2017)

7 AM boo hiss that is punch the clock time


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 28, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, and to hopefully resting  Chief, who had a really hard time trying to keep those WWE women separated last night as they really caused a "beat-down" show for their audience.  I'm glad that Chief was not in the middle of that wild and crazy stunt !!!!  

In reading back, it appears that Boss is not quite a certified installer of Christmas lights after all.  The good thing is that Mrs. Boss won't even ask him for any assistance next year.  Well played there Boss as I knew that you were a really smart man.  

Dang, it is really cold outside this morning.  There is a  heavy frost on the pumpkin and everything else as well.  Hopefully, a cup or three of Gobblin's coffee will get me warmed up and productive this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 7 AM boo hiss that is punch the clock time



The good news for me is that the last time that I had to punch a time-clock was in December 1972.  Back then I actually had to punch in at 11 pm and out at 7 am too.  


OH, Gobblin and Blood, ya'll gotta quit talking about them bears as I am highly allergic to those critters.  Any time that one of those critters gets too close around me, I get real jittery, real fast too.  I'm just really glad that I don't have to worry about any of them around my property.  Of course, I can deal with those black panthers in my area with no problem at all.  I just don't want to be around any bears. 

A few years ago, Teresa and I were vacationing in a cabin just north of Helen and during the night, we heard a loud noise outside and Teresa was scared to death.  I told her that it was just the local bears enjoying the "hot-tub" on the porch.  She didn't sleep a wink the rest of the night after that noise happened.     Yes, I should have kept my mouth shut that night as it ruined our private vacation time !!!!

PS:  The rental agency had told me that they had had recent bear problems so be very careful while there and don't leave anything that smelled like food outside.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2017)

EE, just cause you haven't seen one doesn't mean they aren't there.

Bears are camera shy too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 28, 2017)

Gobblin, If I encountered a bear up close and personal, I would need a clean pair of underwear real quick.  Luckily, I have never been around them or really had to worry about them down in the flat-land area of Lincoln County.  Since I haven't been around them, I don't have a clue as to their habits etc BUT I would be skittish about getting too close to one of those creatures even if I did have a weapon in hand.

My main thought is the fact that I don't want to be hunting anything that might be going to "hunt me" instead at some point.  

The good news is that none of my cameras have been ripped apart or eaten etc by a bear so far on my property so I just assume that there are none traveling in the area.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 28, 2017)

Mornin' kids. Live from the place of employment.

Boooooo, Hiss


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2017)

Aint feeling so good this morning... Hope is passes soon! Head feels like its about to explode!


----------



## redeli (Nov 28, 2017)

Morning all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 28, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I got a Sharp Aquos 55" 4K UHD at Walmart on Black Friday for $295.00
> 
> They have a Phillips 55" 4K UHD Regular price for $398.00



I don't do Black Friday anymore. Just aint like it used to be. You got a good deal! That's the one H22 wanted.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2017)

Boo, hiss, from work............ 
but gonna take 2 vaca days Wed & Thur so that'll leave me 4 more to use before the end of December.......

Mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Boo, hiss, from work............
> but gonna take 2 vaca days Wed & Thur so that'll leave me 4 more to use before the end of December.......
> 
> Mernin!




I just get one week, but I always get paid when I'm off. 
Taking Thur. afternoon and Friday off the head to Folly beach/Charelston.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey y'all 
Just a heads up that the secret Santa sign ups have began 
So, go signs up to get your free prizes and bountiful gifts


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just get one week, but I always get paid when I'm off.
> Taking Thur. afternoon and Friday off the head to Folly beach/Charelston.


Those beaches are closed .... Ocean had a hole in it and just drained out! Looks like salt flats down there now!


T-N-T said:


> Hey y'all
> Just a heads up that the secret Santa sign ups have began
> So, go signs up to get your free prizes and bountiful gifts



Bhaaa Humbug! Christmas is canceled!


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Those beaches are closed .... Ocean had a hole in it and just drained out! Looks like salt flats down there now!
> 
> 
> Bhaaa Humbug! Christmas is canceled!



Nope. I just opened up to everyone....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

Blehhhhhhhhhhhh... Morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2017)

Late good Mornin Folks!

Just gotta get through this lonnnng day and bring it back to the Ponderosa tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

Last day off, think I'll hava dranky drank.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> tweren't no neck knife, it was a Tabor knife I won in a give a way! Nic ain't never made me my Tomboyboots knife, yet.......




If you`ll overlook an old man who is most forgetful, I`ll come out of retirement, dose up heavy, get out my old knapping tools, and make one more of my pieces for you. You`ll have your very own genuine Tomboy neckknife, made by the ornery one, and it`ll be the last one I ever make.  

Just for you.    I do apologize for that oversight, Keebs. Forgive me....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> If you`ll overlook an old man who is most forgetful, I`ll come out of retirement, dose up heavy, get out my old knapping tools, and make one more of my pieces for you. You`ll have your very own genuine Tomboy neckknife, made by the ornery one, and it`ll be the last one I ever make.
> 
> Just for you.    I do apologize for that oversight, Keebs. Forgive me....





She'll lose it . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> If you`ll overlook an old man who is most forgetful, I`ll come out of retirement, dose up heavy, get out my old knapping tools, and make one more of my pieces for you. You`ll have your very own genuine Tomboy neckknife, made by the ornery one, and it`ll be the last one I ever make.
> 
> Just for you.    I do apologize for that oversight, Keebs. Forgive me....





I'd like to have a deer/hawg hide Twista mat . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2017)

Maybe I'll get lucky and find it.

Finders keepers, losers weepers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd like to have a deer/hawg hide Twista mat . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2017)

Lunch time, then hurry n wait.....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just get one week, but I always get paid when I'm off.
> Taking Thur. afternoon and Friday off the head to Folly beach/Charelston.


I *WAS* going to take the rest of the week but co-worker reminded me that Friday is the last day of Basketball signups....... it gets a bit busy.



T-N-T said:


> Hey y'all
> Just a heads up that the secret Santa sign ups have began
> So, go signs up to get your free prizes and bountiful gifts


 I'm already concocti...........uuuhhhh picking out something different to send out this year!


blood on the ground said:


> Those beaches are closed .... Ocean had a hole in it and just drained out! Looks like salt flats down there now!
> 
> 
> Bhaaa Humbug! Christmas is canceled!


hush that mess rat now young man!! (Santa can read this ya know!)


Nicodemus said:


> If you`ll overlook an old man who is most forgetful, I`ll come out of retirement, dose up heavy, get out my old knapping tools, and make one more of my pieces for you. You`ll have your very own genuine Tomboy neckknife, made by the ornery one, and it`ll be the last one I ever make.
> 
> Just for you.    I do apologize for that oversight, Keebs. Forgive me....


Nic, if you are ever up to it, I would love nothing more than to have one, but I was MAINLY throwing it back to the big dummy that I didn't have a neck knife............ I thought you were out of pocket and wouldn't see that............


Hooked On Quack said:


> She'll lose it . .


   


Jeff C. said:


> Lunch time, then hurry n wait.....


soup, sammich, chips & water.............. with a side of Emergen-C!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Nic, if you are ever up to it, I would love nothing more than to have one, but I was MAINLY throwing it back to the big dummy that I didn't have a neck knife............ I thought you were out of pocket and wouldn't see that............





I`m the Freelance Administrator. I see everything.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m the Freelance Administrator. I see everything.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 28, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m the Freelance Administrator. I see everything.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Does that mean he's sees da nekkid pics you and Keebs send me ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

Dawn cooking a big ole batch 'o home made cheekun noodle soup, and another big ole batch 'o chili...


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Does that mean he's sees da nekkid pics you and Keebs send me ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

Possum gonna say "mercy..."


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, think I'll hava dranky drank.



I'll drank to that Mil.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2017)

Afternoon youngins down in The State.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Does that mean he's sees da nekkid pics you and Keebs send me ???



Can't send pics on a PM. 
Good thing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I'll drank to that Mil.





You're behind Kybro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2017)

Gonna try to leave @ a decent time in da moanin, bring it on home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2017)

Well, I found what I wan.....I mean, what I'm gonna ax Santa to bring MizT for Christmas.

Combo espresso/cappuccino/latte/with frother/10 cup coffee maker.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't send pics on a PM.
> Good thing.





Uhh, yes you can.


Keebs, I`ll get you fixed up with a knife soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2017)

Man, today is draggin.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m the Freelance Administrator. I see everything.


sowwy..... 


Hooked On Quack said:


>


   


Hooked On Quack said:


> Does that mean he's sees da nekkid pics you and Keebs send me ???


loudmouff!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn cooking a big ole batch 'o home made cheekun noodle soup, and another big ole batch 'o chili...





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins down in The State.


 Hiya Charlie!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't send pics on a PM.
> Good thing.


uuuuhhhhhh....uuummmmm................


Jeff C. said:


> Well, I found what I wan.....I mean, what I'm gonna ax Santa to bring MizT for Christmas.
> 
> Combo espresso/cappuccino/latte/with frother/10 cup coffee maker.


that sounds awsome!


Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, yes you can.
> 
> 
> Keebs, I`ll get you fixed up with a knife soon.


Seriously, no rush, you get your hunting in and if and when you find yourself idle (hahahahaha) you can CAREFULLY make one, 'cause if I find out you cut yourself up making me one, I'll be one mad wet hen!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> sowwy.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don`t you worry, I`m gonna hunt.   As for getting cut, that`s a given for a flintknapper. You can`t work that stuff and not get cut. Just part of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> sowwy.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Don`t you worry, I`m gonna hunt.   As for getting cut, that`s a given for a flintknapper. You can`t work that stuff and not get cut. Just part of it.





If'n you ain't bleedin, you aint knapping!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t you worry, I`m gonna hunt.   As for getting cut, that`s a given for a flintknapper. You can`t work that stuff and not get cut. Just part of it.





Hooked On Quack said:


> If'n you ain't bleedin, you aint knapping!!!


I knew you Napped, but I didn't know you knapped!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I knew you Napped, but I didn't know you knapped!!





You'd be surprised what I can do . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You'd be surprised what I can do . .


close enough???------------>????
or ???


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2017)

Evening, back at it for 3 more


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2017)

Let's get this circus act over with......


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2017)

How long do you have to be there tonight Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> How long do you have to be there tonight Chief



Pushin almost 1:00 Wybro. Normally around 12:00, but got to get a camera off of lighting truss that's 38' off the ground. It won't come down til about 12:45. 

Then I can go get a cold'un or three.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Pushin almost 1:00 Wybro. Normally around 12:00, but got to get a camera off of lighting truss that's 38' off the ground. It won't come down til about 12:45.
> 
> Then I can go get a cold'un or three.



10-4 how many days till you head back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, back at it for 3 more




Dangit bros', you and the Chief be careful !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2017)

Live from the plastic factory!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

If'n yall have time and don't mind throw up a prayer for Dawn in the morning, just a routine mamagram, but ya just never know. Thanks !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If'n yall have time and don't mind throw up a prayer for Dawn in the morning, just a routine mamagram, but ya just never know. Thanks !!!



Absolutely brother


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If'n yall have time and don't mind throw up a prayer for Dawn in the morning, just a routine mamagram, but ya just never know. Thanks !!!



You got em


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks brothers.  I REALLY do appreciate it.


I know I cut up and give my wife alotta heck, but she's my gal !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2017)

Latest from DB... He said he was sick during thanksgiving ... So instead of making a doctor's appointment he goes to the urgent care and ask to be tested for strep throat and HIV ..... What the heck


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2017)

Must have Googled his symptoms on WebMD


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Must have Googled his symptoms on WebMD



Must have .. He is mad at me for laughing at him


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2017)

WebMD will saying your dying everytime


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> WebMD will saying your dying everytime


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2017)

Good morning folks, won't be long now and the daywalkers will be dragging in


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2017)

Mernin dayshifterz


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2017)

I got a meeting this morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 29, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Blood,  Wybro, Gobblin (must be getting his beauty sleep), and especially to Quack this morning as I will surely be sending up Prayers up for Ms "SWEET" Dawn this morning as she has a doctor's appointment today.  

Blood, I swear your employer should pay you triple for just having to work with DB as he is a real piece of work.  Somewhere along the way, I would have probably asked him to hold the business end of an electrical line with at least 480 Volts while I flipped the switch to "ON" !!!!  Then I would have said.....OOOOPPPSSS !!!!   Did I do that ??????  

Carry on as I've got to get a shower and get busy.


----------



## redeli (Nov 29, 2017)

Morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2017)

Morning EE, Red, and Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2017)

Morning folks... EE, its more entertaining than anything these days! 

Hope all goes well for your bride Mil...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2017)

Mornin! 

 for a good report for Mz. Dawn.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2017)

Mornin’ y’all! Just had to stop by & show y’all my deer I got this past weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers for Miss Dawn, and congratulations to you again, Miss Crickett for a fine buck. I`m proud for you.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Thoughts and prayers for Miss Dawn, and congratulations to you again, Miss Crickett for a fine buck. I`m proud for you.



Thank you Nic. Hey can you make that my avatar for me?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If'n yall have time and don't mind throw up a prayer for Dawn in the morning, just a routine mamagram, but ya just never know. Thanks !!!



Prayers for Miz Dawn!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey everybody.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Mornin’ y’all! Just had to stop by & show y’all my deer I got this past weekend.



Way to go Crickett!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey everybody.





I was getting $ out of the safe to pay for girls weekend and got the sads real bad. 
Then H22 reminded me I got to divide by 4. 
Now I'm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2017)

When I told him how much I had taken out just for the townhouse he said, Good Lawd. You by dawg betta have a good time and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Thank you Nic. Hey can you make that my avatar for me?





I`m tryng to rotate it!

Holler at me if that one is ok.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryng to rotate it!
> 
> Holler at me if that one is ok.



You did Good! IMO.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryng to rotate it!
> 
> Holler at me if that one is ok.



Looks perfect! 

I’d never holler at you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Looks perfect!
> 
> I’d never holler at you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2017)

Headed in shortly, vacation is over, gotta buncha OT coming up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2017)

Still haven't found my $$ clip, debit cards, drivers/hunting license . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still haven't found my $$ clip, debit cards, drivers/hunting license . .



How about your pm's and text messages 

Jus axin....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> How about your pm's and text messages
> 
> Jus axin....





Sorry bro, just got off the phone with her and she had a scare, but everything is good !!  Thanks !


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2017)

hooked on quack said:


> sorry bro, just got off the phone with her and she had a scare, but everything is good !!  Thanks !



10 4


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2017)

Glad everything worked out good for Mrs. Dawn, Mill. I know you were a lot more worried about her, than you were about that money clip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2017)

Afternoon folks!

Home Sweet Home


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2017)

Glad there was good news on Miz Dawn, Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2017)

I might as well go over to the Useless thread, that's bout all I'm good for right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Glad everything worked out good for Mrs. Dawn, Mill. I know you were a lot more worried about her, than you were about that money clip.




My entire lifessavings was in there . .




Jeff C. said:


> Glad there was good news on Miz Dawn, Quack.





Thanks bro, her Mammogram came up not so good, so they sent her for ultra sounds, xrays etc.  Scared her to death !! 



Short week, just still ain't feeling good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My entire lifessavings was in there . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya, that would put a scare on anyone.

That stuff can linger for a couple weeks.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still haven't found my $$ clip, debit cards, drivers/hunting license . .



You dropped them outside my window......again! :




So glad Miz Dawn is ok.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2017)

yippeee skippeeee

internet is back.   There will be coffee tomorrow.

quack glad MsDawn is good to go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2017)

This is Moonie's thread, so I thought I would let everyone know that Mz. R went back to work today. H22 saw  Moonie's best friend today. That's great news. That's all I have to say right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2017)

Crickett said:


> You dropped them outside my window......again! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Thanks !!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> yippeee skippeeee
> 
> internet is back.   There will be coffee tomorrow.
> 
> quack glad MsDawn is good to go.



Thanks Gbro !! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is Moonie's thread, so I thought I would let everyone know that Mz. R went back to work today. H22 saw  Moonie's best friend today. That's great news. That's all I have to say right now.



That's great news !!!



Today turned out awesome !!!  Wife is still cancer free, and I found my money clip under the bed . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2017)

Evening


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2017)

Hiya Wybro !!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2017)

Evening Quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2017)

Evening grows


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey Blood


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2017)

Prayers needed please, J's Daddy passed away today, she AND her sister are taking it pretty hard, those of you that now "J" she ain't as *tough* as she puts on, she is taking it pretty hard, just please keep her and her sister in your prayers please.  Don't know where else to turn for support but to ya'll............. thank you all.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Prayers needed please, J's Daddy passed away today, she AND her sister are taking it pretty hard, those of you that now "J" she ain't as *tough* as she puts on, she is taking it pretty hard, just please keep her and her sister in your prayers please.  Don't know where else to turn for support but to ya'll............. thank you all.



Sorry to hear this, sending prayers


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2017)

Mornin all


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Morning Blood


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Prayers needed please, J's Daddy passed away today, she AND her sister are taking it pretty hard, those of you that now "J" she ain't as *tough* as she puts on, she is taking it pretty hard, just please keep her and her sister in your prayers please.  Don't know where else to turn for support but to ya'll............. thank you all.





Tell Julie she'll be in Dawn and my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin all





Waiting to hear what Drunk/Drugbro's up to tonight . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Morning Quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting to hear what Drunk/Drugbro's up to tonight . .



He has been in a National Geographic magazine since we got here....  he is a light switch!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Quack



Morning Wy, it's been a looooong night.




blood on the ground said:


> He has been in a National Geographic magazine since we got here....  he is a light switch!



Must be nekkid Pygmies in there . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> He has been in a National Geographic magazine since we got here....  he is a light switch!



Moonshiners addition?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Moonshiners addition?



Probably


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Wy, it's been a looooong night.



Yes it has been, 1 more night


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonpie?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2017)

About 30 mo minutes and Moonbro would normally be signing in... RIP bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Moonpie?





blood on the ground said:


> About 30 mo minutes and Moonbro would normally be signing in... RIP bro!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Sure do miss seeing those cooler pictures


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2017)

mooning all

quack, who's bed?

wybro, I miss those pics too

blood, one ain't anything


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2017)

^^^ see what I did   hehehe sure do miss him each morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Sure do miss seeing those cooler pictures




Was re-arranging the freezer the other day and found a pack of squealers !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ^^^ see what I did   hehehe sure do miss him each morning








Morning Gbro !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2017)

Mernin Gobbleinthewoods

2 mo hrs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

Grrrrrr, gotta meeting in the morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Morning gobblin


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was re-arranging the freezer the other day and found a pack of squealers !!!



He was a fishing machine


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Had my meeting yesterday


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> He was a fishing machine



Did you ever fish with him? I did .... When I was fished out and ready to go ...he was just getting started! Aint never seen someone so hardcore about fishing! 
I laughed all day long at his sayings ! Moonpie was one heck of a man and as true a friend as anyone could ask for.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you ever fish with him? I did .... When I was fished out and ready to go ...he was just getting started! Aint never seen someone so hardcore about fishing!
> I laughed all day long at his sayings ! Moonpie was one heck of a man and as true a friend as anyone could ask for.



No unfortunately I never got to meet him, wish I had.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2017)

grrrrr quack has gone and brought up the sore subject of meetings.

This reminded me that I have mine after work on Friday this week.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Somebody unhook the hands on the clock, I think they stopped


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2017)

I did notice that quack hasn't told us who's bed or why he was under the bed to start with to leave his money clip there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Somebody unhook the hands on the clock, I think they stopped



not mine they keep flying toward clockintime


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> not mine they keep flying toward clockintime



Maybe we should swap clocks then


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I did notice that quack hasn't told us who's bed or why he was under the bed to start with to leave his money clip there.




Under my bed, was reaching down to pick up a pair of shoes and there it was.  Musta fell outta my pant pockets the other day.  We've searched EVERYWHERE !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2017)

Mornin Folks!

Mornin Moonbro......


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Folks!
> 
> Mornin Moonbro......



Morning Jeff!

just as consistent as Moonbro was with checking in , you saying Goodmorning to him was and still is a guarantee! It would be a fitting sig line for you and only you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

There's gonna be a killing in one of these meetings.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's gonna be a killing in one of these meetings.



No tolerance with work place violence Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> No tolerance with work place violence Quack




Does that include water balloon bombings ???  Not much fun when you work by yoself !!!


----------



## redeli (Nov 30, 2017)

morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Does that include water balloon bombings ???  Not much fun when you work by yoself !!!



I plead the 5th


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Jeff!
> 
> just as consistent as Moonbro was with checking in , you saying Goodmorning to him was and still is a guarantee! It would be a fitting sig line for you and only you.



Yessir, I just don't feel right if I don't throw out a "Mornin Folks" to the driveler brethren everyday, and a "Mornin Moonbro".

I missed it yesterday before jumping in the car and heading home and didn't feel right all the way home.

Y'all have a good day today.....


----------



## redeli (Nov 30, 2017)

Moon was the first to pm me...i still got it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2017)

Morning Drivelers!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Drivelers!!




It's GON be in the mid 70's at the beach!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's GON be in the mid 70's at the beach!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 30, 2017)

Afternoon folks. Busy day.

Thoughts and Prayers for "J" and her sister


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is Moonie's thread, so I thought I would let everyone know that Mz. R went back to work today. H22 saw  Moonie's best friend today. That's great news. That's all I have to say right now.


 That is good news!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Today turned out awesome !!!  Wife is still cancer free, and I found my money clip under the bed . .


So glad for my girl!!


ddgarcia said:


> Afternoon folks. Busy day.
> 
> Thoughts and Prayers for "J" and her sister


Thank you.
She is on her computer looking up all the things she was trying to get the doctor and her daddy's wife to understand............ basically, he was over medicated, it killed his liver therefor it killed him, so sad.
Thanks ya'll.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2017)

That's good news Quack.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Prayers needed please, J's Daddy passed away today, she AND her sister are taking it pretty hard, those of you that now "J" she ain't as *tough* as she puts on, she is taking it pretty hard, just please keep her and her sister in your prayers please.  Don't know where else to turn for support but to ya'll............. thank you all.



 prayers for J


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sorry Keebs for J's loss.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2017)

Crickett said:


> prayers for J


Thank you........... nice deer!


mudracing101 said:


> Sorry Keebs for J's loss.


Thanks.......... when will you know about the contest?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

Who kilt da Driveler ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

If ya'll haven't decorated your Christmas tree yet, check out my thread . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2017)

Thoughts and condolences to J and family, Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh, aft/eve folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

Evening Chiefbro !!  'Bout that time . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2017)

Keebs, please give Julie our condolences. The Redhead and I have all of you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening Chiefbro !!  'Bout that time . .



Have a good'un Quack.

Evenin Nic.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Evening folks, last one finally


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 30, 2017)

D, give J a hug and tell her that's from me. She's one of my special gurls, and I'm real sorry bout her Daddy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2017)

evening

internet back again


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Moonpie?



Folks, I saw some pics yesterday of our brother Moon  from that last cook he throwed up down in Pay's cafe'. Let me tell ya'll, that awesome human being did it up right, or just did it, till the end. Shed a few, with mine an his mutual friend, then we  laughed the next minit. Gonna share some of his BDLD moments from his last days with ya'll next time we have a gitagether. He was a hoot to the max. DADGUM I miss that boy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks, last one finally





Juan mo after tonight . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

Hornet22 said:


> Folks, I saw some pics yesterday of our brother Moon  from that last cook he throwed up down in Pay's cafe'. Let me tell ya'll, that awesome human being did it up right, or just did it, till the end. Shed a few, with mine an his mutual friend, then we  laughed the next minit. Gonna share some of his BDLD moments from his last days with ya'll next time we have a gitagether. He was a hoot to the max. DADGUM I miss that boy.





We should have a Gathering in his honor ???


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2017)

Evening Quack.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We should have a Gathering in his honor ???



I am in.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We should have a Gathering in his honor ???



Sounds good, I'm in if I can get off work


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I am in.





Wycliff said:


> Sounds good, I'm in if I can get off work



I'll  to that.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2017)

Evening Chief.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Evening Chief and Charlie


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2017)

Evenin BO$$ n Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Come on 7am


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Going to be the longest night ever


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Quack.



Hiya B0$$bro !!! 




Wycliff said:


> Going to be the longest night ever




Fixing to get a lil busy over hera !!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2017)

Going to read a book in a few


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Going to read a book in a few




Watching a movie . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2017)

Got it rough don't we


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Got it rough don't we





'Bout to kill me !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2017)

Bloodbro must be busy babysitting Drunkbro ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro must be busy babysitting Drunkbro ?



Stupid meeting


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2017)

Meetings at night?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Meetings at night?



Yep... First time ever fo me


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2017)

Never heard of such


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Never heard of such



First responders training... Happy not to have to stay over until 11 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> First responders training... Happy not to have to stay over until 11 tomorrow morning.



Gotcha, anything is better than staying till 11


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2017)

go the night shift is busy

reading, watching movies and sleeping in meetings

WAKE up and go home


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2017)

morning wybro

and a cup of coffee for moonbro


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2017)

Morning Gobblin

Morning Moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2017)

Cwoffee cwoffee ... Give me cwoffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Cwoffee cwoffee ... Give me cwoffee



here


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> here



Thank you kindly


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2017)

Got a lot to get done today, driving down to Albany tonight. Got to go see a old friend that haven't seen in a few years


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2017)

safe travels wybro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 1, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Moon, Wycliff, Quack, Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  

Word on the street is that "ALL FUTURE MEETINGS HAVE BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO LACK OF INTEREST OF THE ANTICIPATED PARTICIPANTS" !!!!  (For all of you in agreement, just take a few sips of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee this morning).  DONE DEAL !!!!!

Wybro, I'm also wishing safe travels down to Albany for you.  I've got to make a trip down that way really soon myself but I am still putting the pieces together on it for now. 

My friends, I hope all of you will have a productive day and pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2017)

morning EE

time to get it in gear here


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks fellas, ya'll have a good weekend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2017)

Dang, woke up just in time to go home !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, woke up just in time to go home !!



LOL ing at this!!

mernin EE and the rest of you day walkers!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2017)

Mornin. From Folly beach.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 1, 2017)

The beach is sideways


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. From Folly beach.



Beautiful ..... Sideways pic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> The beach is sideways





blood on the ground said:


> Beautiful ..... Sideways pic




She be da "Sideway Qwang.."


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She be da "Sideway Qwang.."



Yep....but her and H22 are some goot folks no matter how sideways they are


----------



## redeli (Dec 1, 2017)

Morning all


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 1, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> The beach is sideways



That's them Flat Earthers for ya. Beach is da edge a da werld


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 1, 2017)

Mornin' kids


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2017)

Mornin Folks!

Slept in a little extra today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep....but her and H22 are some goot folks no matter how sideways they are





No doubt, we lub 'em !!  (even if they are uga fans)



Sleep meds kicking in, good day/night bro's !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2017)

I shoulda known betta............ 1st Fridays is our day to eat at Sub Way, they have the new limited edition Reubens.......... I'm thinkin, man I wish I had one of H22's, but I'll give it a shot........ neva.agin., he's ruint me now, I'll never be able to eat one again unless he makes it for me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2017)

Seriously ??? Two post since this morning ??  Ya'll be slacking !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously ??? Two post since this morning ??  Ya'll be slacking !!!


 I skeered them all away..........
Later folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2017)

slackeeeees

good afternoon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2017)

Last juan !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2017)

movie magnet


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 1, 2017)

Hey.........................want some squeelers..................


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I shoulda known betta............ 1st Fridays is our day to eat at Sub Way, they have the new limited edition Reubens.......... I'm thinkin, man I wish I had one of H22's, but I'll give it a shot........ neva.agin., he's ruint me now, I'll never be able to eat one again unless he makes it for me!



My Lady, I corned some deer meat a few weeks ago, if'n Mama was still with us idda slapped her. Thank goodness a long time ago ought six and a few more who can't post anymore walked me thru the process. Mz tutu said Keebs would love this when she fixt hers


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2017)

Evenin Folks!

Been runnin around all day like a chikin with its head cutoff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2017)

Yep, it's purty dead up in Hera.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2017)

'Moan 7am !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2017)

morning moon

does anyone else want the fresh brewed?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 2, 2017)

Good Morning Quack, Gobblin, Moon, and to the rest of the sleepy Driveler Nation.


Gobblin, I will be very glad to partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee as it can help me get totally vertical and moving about this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2017)

It is some kinda foggy out !!!!  


Morning guys !!  'Bout time to hit the clock !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2017)

Mernin!!!
otg deep in the woods this morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2017)

Mornin Folks!

Not too foggy here today.

Gonna go get the tree today, and look @ some livingroom furniture.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2017)

Not even a squirrel


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2017)

I see a skwerl in da front yard bloodbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2017)

He had a nut in his mouth.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> He had a nut in his mouth.



Hope he leaves the other one alone bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> He had a nut in his mouth.





blood on the ground said:


> Hope he leaves the other one alone bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2017)

Gonna fry up some cheekun wangs, poke chops, squash, green maters, in the "Moonpie Bayou Classic.."

Got some T-bones for $5 a lb this morning!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna fry up some cheekun wangs, poke chops, squash, green maters, in the "Moonpie Bayou Classic.."
> 
> Got some T-bones for $5 a lb this morning!!!



Sounds Good!

Gotta big ol pot of N'awlins style red beans and Tasso ham on da stove simmerin'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2017)

Couple of Big bushy tails just went by blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2017)

kind of foggy here but not like yesterday when you couldn't see 50 feet in front of you.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> kind of foggy here but not like yesterday when you couldn't see 50 feet in front of you.



Was real foggy here too this morning gw, but some Visine cleared it right up


----------



## cramer (Dec 2, 2017)

^^^
dat boy's a trip

morning everyone and thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2017)

Have driving 312 miles in the last 3 days between the Shak and while at work, haven't seen the first deer??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple of Big bushy tails just went by blood.



Skinny little spike came by a minute ago... Almost wish I would've pewed him! 
Gps on my phone says im 2.2 miles from home.... Who ever owns this place sho do have some perdy woods


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 2, 2017)

Mornin' kids. Working up some Antelope Chili Verde, a layered bean dip an a veggie tray for The Game. Also gonna have a Buffalo cheekun dip and maybe some grilled backstraps. Not quite sure what else is being brought other than lotsa booze.

Gonna be a Big Ol' Time. Bigger if'n The Dawgs pull it off.

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Skinny little spike came by a minute ago... Almost wish I would've pewed him!
> Gps on my phone says im 2.2 miles from home.... Who ever owns this place sho do have some perdy woods



long way to drag a deer, even a skinny spike


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Mornin' kids. Working up some Antelope Chili Verde, a layered bean dip an a veggie tray for The Game. Also gonna have a Buffalo cheekun dip and maybe some grilled backstraps. Not quite sure what else is being brought other than lotsa booze.
> 
> Gonna be a Big Ol' Time. Bigger if'n The Dawgs pull it off.
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!



dang where is my invite?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2017)

Daaang, there's actually a "Cornhole" SEC championship...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaang, there's actually a "Cornhole" SEC championship...



Ohhhhhhh SNAP, they're actually interviewing them !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> long way to drag a deer, even a skinny spike


Indeed


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaang, there's actually a "Cornhole" SEC championship...



since it is the SEC they need the coaches to remind them the purpose of the game.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey

Tryin to decide what to do today, about 30 outside and foggy making it a real damp cold and my hunting ponds are freezin up


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey
> 
> Tryin to decide what to do today, about 30 outside and foggy making it a real damp cold and my hunting ponds are freezin up


30 and fog yuck... Keep it up there!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 2, 2017)

Join the polar bear club...................


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 2, 2017)

Take a warm towel though............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2017)

Hornet22 said:


> My Lady, I corned some deer meat a few weeks ago, if'n Mama was still with us idda slapped her. Thank goodness a long time ago ought six and a few more who can't post anymore walked me thru the process. Mz tutu said Keebs would love this when she fixt hers


  


blood on the ground said:


> Skinny little spike came by a minute ago... Almost wish I would've pewed him!
> Gps on my phone says im 2.2 miles from home.... Who ever owns this place sho do have some perdy woods


 


ddgarcia said:


> Mornin' kids. Working up some Antelope Chili Verde, a layered bean dip an a veggie tray for The Game. Also gonna have a Buffalo cheekun dip and maybe some grilled backstraps. Not quite sure what else is being brought other than lotsa booze.
> 
> Gonna be a Big Ol' Time. Bigger if'n The Dawgs pull it off.
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


On my way!
How ya'll are!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2017)

Prepping food . . I can only imagine how much Moonbro loved not only cooking, but the prepping is fun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2017)

Just left my "Northern" neighbors, and they were ALL totin pistols on there sides . .


One of 'em asked why come I didn't "tote" told I knew Nicodemus !!!


Little did they know, as always there's a lil Ruger 8 shot with laser sights in my back pocket...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just left my "Northern" neighbors, and they were ALL totin pistols on there sides . .
> 
> 
> One of 'em asked why come I didn't "tote" told I knew Nicodemus !!!
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prepping food . . I can only imagine how much Moonbro loved not only cooking, but the prepping is fun



Yes.. Moonbro was a preppy... I mean prepper!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes.. Moonbro was a preppy... I mean prepper!



And blood a pepper


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2017)

good morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the tired Drivelers out there this morning.   Today is a HO-HUM day unfortunately. 

I drove up to the country yesterday morning and it was so foggy along the way that I had to change the sharp knife attached to my front bumper three different times just to "cut through" the super-heavy "white-out" type fog.  In this 40 mile drive, I also saw at least 300-400  IDIOTS THAT DON'T KNOW WHAT TURNING ON YOUR HEADLIGHTS IN FOG EVEN MEANS !!!!!  There were some vehicles that you could not see until they were only 50 feet away actually passing right by you in the opposite direction.    

Every one of those IDIOTS SHOULD HAVE STAYED HOME.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2017)

morning EE and moonbro

I had this conversation with the wife yesterday.   She was driving home the other night and said that the fog was so bad she started to pull over and stop.   I explained that if she was having trouble seeing if she stopped that others moving at speed would not be able to see the her stopped.   Keep moving!   Not to mention the fog wasn't going to clear before morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2017)

Gobblin, your right about the pulling over BECAUSE IF YOU DO , IT BETTER BE IN A PARKING LOT WAY OFF OF THE HIGHWAY.


I was already fuming yesterday morning as I had only driven about 6 miles when in the neighboring Columbia County, they had a 10 - K RUN taking place that somebody set up the race course to go through a neighborhood and to have to cross the major 4-lane plus center turn lane highway to come through that area. This is the MAIN NORTH AND SOUTH HIGHWAY.  They had multiple cop cars all over the place BUT you couldn't see them even with blue lights flashing until you finally got with 100 feet of them.  Every time that any runners came upon this major intersection to cross over the highway, the cops would hold all traffic each time.  It took me over 20 minutes to proceed even to go 1/2 mile in this area.  When I finally got my turn to get up to this intersection, you could barely see the cops or the runners as they were running this race.  They were lucky that nobody was killed in this happening yesterday for sure.  One thing for sure, they need to change this stupid race course as there are plenty of other alternatives.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2017)

Mornin Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2017)

morning Chief


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 3, 2017)

Mornin' Folks! How bout them Dawgs??!!!!!!!! Wooooooooooooo!!!!!!

Needless to say I'm not exactly feelin' as chipper as I oughta be do to just a LIL bita excessive celebration. Was gonna go try n gimp a deers but that weren't happening. Gonna be a lazy day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2017)

hey dd,

been on the computer doing busy work 

might slip into the woods in a little while.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2017)

Good Morning Chief and DDG.

I have not been hunting at all this season and I probably won't get to do any at all.  Heck, I didn't even go online and get a license this year (even though it is free to me). Even if I "could climb" a ladder or even "sit down on the ground" for a while, it would not be comfortable for me now with my knee problem.  Heck, even if I shot a deer, I couldn't drag it out either as I have always hunted by myself since I started back hunting in 2010 after a 10 year absence.  No, it wasn't a 10-year prison sentence BUT it surely felt like it in a lot of ways while dealing with my late wife's illness and ultimate death.  When I have gone hunting since she died, I seem to always think about her in remembering the times that we had when we went hunting together.  She had her own Marlin 30-30 rifle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2017)

Mornin boys.... Who did Georgia play yesterday


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2017)

Mornin gobblein.

Trying to figure out what I want to do today, after I get the Christmas decorations out of the attic.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin boys.... Who did Georgia play yesterday



who cares

the real question is which bowl game are they headed to and who will they play


morning blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello EE, I reckon I should rephrase my comment on "what I want to do today", to what I need to do.

Guess I'll start with this sensor I need to install on my truck to get check engine light off, then go get emission test so I can renew tags. Already had to go get a change of address on my DL just to get new tags.

Hope this EGR pressure sensor does the trick. Check engine light was intermittent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2017)

Looks like this fog is finally starting to burn off.....I see sunshine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2017)

Morning G

Breakfast at mine. Scrambled eggs, bacon, tomato , onion, jalapeno and a couple cutts of spicy dry salami on a crisp corn tortilla.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2017)

Oh well.....never even installed new sensor and check engine light won't come back on. I unplugged it Friday and plugged it back in, it went off yesterday and is staying off now.  

Going to wait another couple days and see what happens.

Interesting combo blood, fixin to eat some french toast for lunch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!  Stayed up a total of 35 hrs yesterday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!!  Stayed up a total of 35 hrs yesterday.



That will put hair on your chest!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 3, 2017)

Gray hair.................


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 3, 2017)

Prematurely......................


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Gray hair.................





lagrangedave said:


> Prematurely......................



Billy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2017)

No, that pretty much makes you a idiot at my age . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2017)

Got some good looking T-bones on sale for 5$ a lb yesterday, gonna grill 'em up and Dawn's gonna sautee some skrimp, not sure how this is gonna go, but she cooked a big ole mess 'o collards with ham hock and bacon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2017)

Afternoon/evening folks!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 3, 2017)

Thems sum goot look'n brunch tacos Blood. I'll take mine hold the onion please.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2017)

GA women's bb got mud stomped by TX this afternoon.   I can see why the longhorn's are ranked #2 behind UConn


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!!  Stayed up a total of 35 hrs yesterday.





blood on the ground said:


> That will put hair on your chest!





Hooked On Quack said:


> No, that pretty much makes you a idiot at my age . .



Can't say I disagree with that last statement!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Can't say I disagree with that last statement!!



You gotta be a man, to know the man . . WHOOOOOOOOOOO . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2017)

Pffffffffffffffffffffft...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2017)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2017)

morning blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood



Morning G ... Im ready for some sleep!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2017)

been searching the fly tying threads.   Thinking of getting into trying my hand but trying to figure out what equipment I need and how good of quality to ask for Christmas.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2017)

Mornin. Some new blood in Nebraska GW. Is frost going to make the huskers competitive again?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2017)

Wisky needs some competition in the big10 west


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2017)

Mornin Folks!

Mornin Moonbro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2017)

Morning day walkers....


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2017)

Mornin Blood, Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2017)

I waved and blew the horn when I came by the MON Saturday Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2017)

Mornin!




gobbleinwoods said:


> been searching the fly tying threads.   Thinking of getting into trying my hand but trying to figure out what equipment I need and how good of quality to ask for Christmas.


I want to think Miggi was big into that as well as rhbama (aka Wobert) they could point you in the right direction!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2017)

Moanin.


----------



## redeli (Dec 4, 2017)

morning


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Go Dawgs



Proud to be a Georgia Bulldawg! 
Even in Folly beach they were shouting GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2017)

Keebs, I have been going to Charleston all my life and have never seen this fountain. Made me think of you.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, I have been going to Charleston all my life and have never seen this fountain. Made me think of you.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> been searching the fly tying threads.   Thinking of getting into trying my hand but trying to figure out what equipment I need and how good of quality to ask for Christmas.





Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to think Miggi was big into that as well as rhbama (aka Wobert) they could point you in the right direction!



rhbama3 would be the one to get in touch with!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2017)

Im confused again


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im confused again


RED pill.............. hope that helps!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Go Dawgs



So glad I got to finally meet you Possum! You're friend Lisa was hilarious. Loved her red suit.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2017)

Well then


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So glad I got to finally meet you Possum! You're friend Lisa was hilarious. Loved her red suit.



I Only got one thing to say.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So glad I got to finally meet you Possum! You're friend Lisa was hilarious. Loved her red suit.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 4, 2017)

Lisa is cool. The possum is uh, well, I expected that


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So glad I got to finally meet you Possum! You're friend Lisa was hilarious. Loved her red suit.


         


T-N-T said:


> Lisa is cool. The possum is uh, well, I expected that


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2017)

Where is everyone today


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2017)

Its Monday


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2017)

I know ya'll aint all actually working


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Where is everyone today





Wycliff said:


> I know ya'll aint all actually working


 YES!  JUST finished name lists for evaluations tonight, it never fails some parent will take their kid to evals thinking they can "just blend in & get added" without paying or anything!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2017)

hey hey, hey!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2017)

Hey Mud


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2017)

Keebs doesn't care about the Chilren, making them all pay


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2017)

Afternoon kids!

Gotta go into ATL for the next 3 days.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Keebs doesn't care about the Chilren, making them all pay


 I HAVE had that thrown at me before by folks that don't put aside the money to sign THEIR kids up!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon kids!
> 
> Gotta go into ATL for the next 3 days.


fun, fun, fun! not.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> been searching the fly tying threads.   Thinking of getting into trying my hand but trying to figure out what equipment I need and how good of quality to ask for Christmas.



Pookie, or Paymaster.





Wycliff said:


> I waved and blew the horn when I came by the MON Saturday Quack.



Shoulda stopped I was up and off !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> fun, fun, fun! not.........



Going to be a boring show too.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2017)

what kind of show?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> what kind of show?





Male strippers, thought you were working it ???


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2017)

didn't know it was going to be televised


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2017)

hope it ain't cold


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2017)

Glad it wasn't cold in Folly.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie, or Paymaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Started to call you, but I was wore out.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2017)

I'll be going that way again soon, so hopefully we can get together and have a few


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I HAVE had that thrown at me before by folks that don't put aside the money to sign THEIR kids up!



I figured, that's why I said it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Started to call you, but I was wore out.





Wycliff said:


> I'll be going that way again soon, so hopefully we can get together and have a few





Working 2, off 2, then 96hrs starting Friday night . .


Gimme a holla sometime !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2017)

Haaay


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay



Heyyyyyy Bloodbro, be withya tonight !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I figured, that's why I said it


baaaad WY!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Haaay


well hay there!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyy Bloodbro, be withya tonight !!


another R rated nite, huh?

Later Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyy Bloodbro, be withya tonight !!



Sounds good....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> baaaad WY!!!
> 
> well hay there!
> 
> ...




Hava good evening Keebs !!  Hope Julie's doing okay ??

Send me yo addy so Dawn can send a card please ??


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 4, 2017)

Just read back. 
Prayers for those girls keebs.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 4, 2017)

One Eyed Jacks still there Mandi?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2017)

evening while the interwebs are working here


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2017)

Evening gobblein.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> One Eyed Jacks still there Mandi?



I didn't see that. I went with a bunch of liberal girls.(but I love em) Didn't see that one. Had to leave my carry piece in the closet. They were afraid. Very afraid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't see that. I went with a bunch of liberal girls.(but I love em) Didn't see that one. Had to leave my carry piece in the closet. They were afraid. Very afraid.



Just cause they dumb don't mean you cain't love them. 

Afraid of someone carrying legal for self defense, but not afraid of someone carrying illegal with bad intentions. I will never understand it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

Top of the mernin lads


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Top of the mernin lads




Evening Bbro !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening Bbro !!



Longest night eva


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2017)

blood, it is about ova

morning quack mcmovie


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, it is about ova
> 
> morning quack mcmovie



The hands of time has stopped


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> The hands of time has stopped



maintenance should get on the problem.    May be run some 240 into the 120 line and get there twice as fast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2017)

Mornin Folks!

Mornin Moon....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2017)

morning Chief and moonbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2017)

Morn gobblein, Quackbro on the interwebs again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2017)

quack must be rewinding the movie on the CD


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2017)

Morning gentlemen !!  Feeling alot better than I did last week, mebbe there won't be a killin in the meeting this morn.


----------



## redeli (Dec 5, 2017)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2017)

morning eli


----------



## redeli (Dec 5, 2017)

Sup gw


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2017)

Holler later folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> maintenance should get on the problem.    May be run some 240 into the 120 line and get there twice as fast.



almos therea


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 5, 2017)

Mornin' all


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

My wife called and said she hit a deer on her way to work this morning... Thats 3 in 5 yrs for her!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2017)

Morning, Sounds like the wife is a deer killing machine Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, Sounds like the wife is a deer killing machine Blood



She be a killa


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> My wife called and said she hit a deer on her way to work this morning... Thats 3 in 5 yrs for her!




Hope she's okay ??

Dawn hit a deer one time so hard/fast she flipped it over the roof and busted out the sunroof . . Now she just likes hitting tractors and other vehicles . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2017)

Always rough when every vehicle in a accident you own


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hava good evening Keebs !!  Hope Julie's doing okay ??
> 
> Send me yo addy so Dawn can send a card please ??


Some betta, it's gonna take a while........ pm incoming.


T-N-T said:


> Just read back.
> Prayers for those girls keebs.


 Thanks.


blood on the ground said:


> My wife called and said she hit a deer on her way to work this morning... Thats 3 in 5 yrs for her!


 bless her heart!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Mernin my sweet sista!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2017)

morning


----------



## redeli (Dec 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> My wife called and said she hit a deer on her way to work this morning... Thats 3 in 5 yrs for her!



sounds like my bunch....i ve hit one in 54 years.....my wife,2 sons and daughter have each harvested one apiece in the last 2 years


----------



## redeli (Dec 5, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> morning



Stay a while


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope she's okay ??
> 
> Dawn hit a deer one time so hard/fast she flipped it over the roof and busted out the sunroof . . Now she just likes hitting tractors and other vehicles . .


She is shook up but fine... Thats a tuff gal... I mean she keeps me inline so she must be a tuff lil lady! 



Keebs said:


> Some betta, it's gonna take a while........ pm incoming.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


She was so worried about the dang deer... 


mudracing101 said:


> morning



Mornin muddy buddy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

redeli said:


> sounds like my bunch....i ve hit one in 54 years.....my wife,2 sons and daughter have each harvested one apiece in the last 2 years



Yep... I've hit 3 in 30 yrs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2017)

Good night/day my friends !!!


Looks like it's gonna be a slip n slide night in the mines . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night/day my friends !!!
> 
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be a slip n slide night in the mines . .



Sweet dreams sugar booger....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sweet dreams sugar booger....



That's what my mama called me sept she didn't pronounce her r's. Suga Booga. 

I have never hit a deer. Knock on wood cause I see at LEAST six on the side of the road every morning.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> She is shook up but fine... Thats a tuff gal..._* I mean she keeps me inline*_ so she must be a tuff lil lady!
> 
> She was so worried about the dang deer...


  


blood on the ground said:


> Sweet dreams sugar booger....


 Pookie, is that you??????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what my mama called me sept she didn't pronounce her r's. Suga Booga.
> 
> I have never hit a deer. Knock on wood cause I see at LEAST six on the side of the road every morning.


 I've had ONE hit me, ran slap dab into the side of my car, I don't care to do it again!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2017)

I haven't even put up Christmas yet at my house and saw 2 of these on the beach. I need to git to work. I'm ready. Even got secret santa done. Just caint figure out what to git the boy. He's GON be the last.  Playing Christmas music now! Merry Christmas!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2017)

Can't see em, but that one was decorated with a bunch of empty airplane liquor  bottles.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

I could decorate the Macy's tree with spent likker bottles! 
Bring on January!!! Lets move past this dang chrismus junk!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I could decorate the Macy's tree with spent likker bottles!
> Bring on January!!! Lets move past this dang chrismus junk!!!




H22 does get sick and tired of Christmas music. Especially my Charlie Brown CD. Just put it on repeat and let it play all night.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


   


blood on the ground said:


> I could decorate the Macy's tree with spent likker bottles!
> Bring on January!!! Lets move past this dang chrismus junk!!!


I got yo shirt ya "Bah Humbug"!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 does get sick and tired of Christmas music. Especially my Charlie Brown CD. Just put it on repeat and let it play all night.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2017)

Tree is up and yard decorated, got to do all my shopping next week


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2017)

Deer moved fairly good this morning till the wind shifted to the south-southeast.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Tree is up and yard decorated, got to do all my shopping next week


Can you come decorate my gate, pwease?
I guess that monster is getting a little older I might consider doing a little bit more............


Nicodemus said:


> Deer moved fairly good this morning till the wind shifted to the south-southeast.


and that should mess you up how???


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Can you come decorate my gate, pwease?
> I guess that monster is getting a little older I might consider doing a little bit more............



Lil Wy did the tree mostly by himself and he helped with the outdoor stuff


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Lil Wy did the tree mostly by himself and he helped with the outdoor stuff


Monster *can* be a help sometimes, at least he tries!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Monster *can* be a help sometimes, at least he tries!



Yeah, I remember my helper from that age


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Can you come decorate my gate, pwease?
> I guess that monster is getting a little older I might consider doing a little bit more............
> 
> and that should mess you up how???





The way I set up for the most part is with a west, north, or northwest wind. I have one spot where I can hunt with an east wind.

Any other wind directions puts my scent where the deer are laying, feeding, or coming through from.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah, I remember my helper from that age


He'll do *one little thing*......... and it's "I'm a big boy, ReeRee"!


Nicodemus said:


> The way I set up for the most part is with a west, north, or northwest wind. I have one spot where I can hunt with an east wind.
> 
> Any other wind directions puts my scent where the deer are laying, feeding, or coming through from.


I just set there and hope I see'm when they come by!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> He'll do *one little thing*......... and it's "I'm a big boy, ReeRee"!
> 
> I just set there and hope I see'm when they come by!





 


So do I.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2017)

I usually just shoot them off the back porch


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> So do I.


Oh Puhleeeze, you have them all trained over your way........ turn, click, pretty, now sniff........turn........


Wycliff said:


> I usually just shoot them off the back porch


You & Blood must be neighbors..........he does the same thing!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2017)

Today started out in the sixties, it is the low forties and falling now. Plus the wind is rough. Good day to stay in and eat chili.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Oh Puhleeeze, you have them all trained over your way........ turn, click, pretty, now sniff........turn........
> 
> You & Blood must be neighbors..........he does the same thing!





I passed on this 9 point this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You & Blood must be neighbors..........he does the same thing!



Tried shooting them out the winder like Quack but couldn't hear for a week


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2017)

You pass on some very nice bucks Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> You pass on some very nice bucks Nic





There are some really big bucks around here. One of them is what I`m waiting on.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> There are some really big bucks around here. One of them is what I`m waiting on.



Definitely some nice ones


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2017)

today would be a good day to hunt with the front coming in


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> today would be a good day to hunt with the front coming in




Thanks for reminding me, I'll throw the .22 Mag in the truck.


Afternoon all !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Today started out in the sixties, it is the low forties and falling now. Plus the wind is rough. Good day to stay in and eat chili.


waiting on some of that to get here!


Nicodemus said:


> I passed on this 9 point this morning.





Wycliff said:


> Tried shooting them out the winder like Quack but couldn't hear for a week


  


Wycliff said:


> You pass on some very nice bucks Nic


crazy right!


gobbleinwoods said:


> today would be a good day to hunt with the front coming in


 if I could get home before dark!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2017)

Tuesdays gone.
 <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/nvWADo6KPzA" frameborder="0" gesture="media" allow="encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2017)

DooDoo's getting a E-collar for Christmas !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DooDoo's getting a E-collar for Christmas !!



The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> The gift that keeps on giving








He keeps wanting to go to the road, so far he's been beat with a pine limb and a flip flop . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Definitely some nice ones





Like this one I killed last season. He weighed 232 pounds.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2017)

Gingerbread houses came today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2017)

Think I'll give it to Cody and Ash. They're having a Christmas party. We ain't GON eat it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Like this one I killed last season. He weighed 232 pounds.




Nic, that buck looks like my one and only bow kill I have mounted, high and tight !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Like this one I killed last season. He weighed 232 pounds.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gingerbread houses came today



Nice


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic, that buck looks like my one and only bow kill I have mounted, high and tight !!!





Wycliff said:


>





I`ve passed on what I`m sure is his brother 5 or 6 times already this season, once at 10 yards. I`m hoping this front coming in with the cold will stir those sho-nuff big bucks out of the thick stuff. I would be out there now but that south wind will kill all my chances.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve passed on what I`m sure is his brother 5 or 6 times already this season, once at 10 yards. I`m hoping this front coming in with the cold will stir those sho-nuff big bucks out of the thick stuff. I would be out there now but that south wind will kill all my chances.




Mine weighed 202lbs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2017)

Incoming text Nic . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Incoming text Nic . .





Got it. That`s a fine buck!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2017)

1 mohowa


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Got it. That`s a fine buck!




I was proud for a bow kill, 'bout 25 yrs ago !!! 



Time to go bro's !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

Rain made for some excellent sleeping weather today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Rain made for some excellent sleeping weather today





Nothing here yet, mebbe I can slip outta here without getting wet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2017)

Slight drizzle in the MON.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2017)

Deer still on lock down quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Deer still on lock down quack




Saw 2 deer in 2 trips to Deepstep. Anywhere from 8pm to 1am, total of 40 miles.  Dang frogs were sure out !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Saw 2 deer in 2 trips to Deepstep. Anywhere from 8pm to 1am, total of 40 miles.  Dang frogs were sure out !!!



I remember hunting down that way...if you haven't killed your deer by thanksgiving you were outa luck


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2017)

I was going to give a DB update but decided not to! You all would swear I'm making this stuff up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2017)

quack, blood   morning

go ahead and make it up a good story I need a laugh


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2017)

Mornin Folks!

Mornin Moon!

Back to ATL early again, long hours and stinkin traffic.

Hope all is well, holler later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2017)

Chief,  morning and keep your head on a swivel


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Folks!
> 
> Mornin Moon!
> 
> ...



Its a great city Jeff! Enjoy your time there....


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I was going to give a DB update but decided not to! You all would swear I'm making this stuff up!





Awwwwwwww come on bro !!!


Morning ya'llbro's !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwwwww come on bro !!!
> 
> 
> Morning ya'llbro's !!!!



Dude felt compelled to announce to the break room ( women and men) that he had been cleared of all STDs as of yesterday... Im not kidding!
You could have heard a pin drop for about 5 minutes!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey it's a PROUD day for him


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 6, 2017)

Mornin' y'all


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2017)

Mornin!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)

Mornin! 
Got my Christmas socks on!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude felt compelled to announce to the break room ( women and men) that he had been cleared of all STDs as of yesterday... Im not kidding!
> You could have heard a pin drop for about 5 minutes!





I really in truly don't doubt this.  Geeeeeze what a future this guy has, just pray/hope he doesn't get himself, or one of ya'll hurt.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude felt compelled to announce to the break room ( women and men) that he had been cleared of all STDs as of yesterday... Im not kidding!
> You could have heard a pin drop for about 5 minutes!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2017)

Something goods about to happen! 
Simmering some pinot beans... Going to make some buttermilk cornbread this evening! Moonbro would be proud!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really in truly don't doubt this.  Geeeeeze what a future this guy has, just pray/hope he doesn't get himself, or one of ya'll hurt.


Me too man! He is a Loose Cannon when it comes to maintenance work


Wycliff said:


>



Quit LOLING!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


>





Wybro be laffin . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2017)

I just got a couple/three of the best hugs from one of our own!
EE stopped by to pick up his pear relish I had for him while he was on the way to Ashburn to see a client!  
He had a very good imitation of "Chester" going on, but he still looked good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2017)

hooked on quack said:


> wybro be laffin . . .



lol...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2017)

hey, morning,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2017)

My Dad sat me down upon my Mom's insists to have the "sex talk," when I was about 14 ?? Axed me did I have any questions, I replied " Whadda ya wanna know ..?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> hey, morning,





Hooked On Quack said:


> My Dad sat me down upon my Mom's insists to have the "sex talk," when I was about 14 ?? Axed me did I have any questions, I replied " Whadda ya wanna know ..?


only you........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I just got a couple/three of the best hugs from one of our own!
> EE stopped by to pick up his pear relish I had for him while he was on the way to Ashburn to see a client!
> He had a very good imitation of "Chester" going on, but he still looked good!





Hooked On Quack said:


> My Dad sat me down upon my Mom's insists to have the "sex talk," when I was about 14 ?? Axed me did I have any questions, I replied " Whadda ya wanna know ..?


LAWD.


----------



## redeli (Dec 6, 2017)

morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2017)

The Redhead got a nice buck this morning. 10 point, 200 pounds. I`m mighty proud of my Lady.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 6, 2017)

Wow!  Beautiful buck!!!  Congrats to your lady!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead got a nice buck this morning. 10 point, 200 pounds. I`m mighty proud of my Lady.


WhooooHHHooooo, Congrats!


----------



## redeli (Dec 6, 2017)

good buck


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead got a nice buck this morning. 10 point, 200 pounds. I`m mighty proud of my Lady.



Nice, congrats


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead got a nice buck this morning. 10 point, 200 pounds. I`m mighty proud of my Lady.



Congrats on a fine buck to you & the Mrs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead got a nice buck this morning. 10 point, 200 pounds. I`m mighty proud of my Lady.



Nice


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks ya`ll. Soon as I get me some dinner and get cleaned up, I`m headed back out there. This weather has em on the move. She saw a nice 9 point, an 8, several 4 and 5 points, and 1 doe before this one showed up at 8:30. For a change, all I saw was does this morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2017)

That is a nice looking deer Nic. Congrats to the Redhead.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll. Soon as I get me some dinner and get cleaned up, I`m headed back out there. This weather has em on the move. She saw a nice 9 point, an 8, several 4 and 5 points, and 1 doe before this one showed up at 8:30. For a change, all I saw was does this morning.


 Since Klem has moved out, I think ya'll need to take me in during deer season next year........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2017)

Afternoon kids!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2017)

Afternoon Chief


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Since Klem has moved out, I think ya'll need to take me in during deer season next year........





Come on! Be prepared for a lot of hunting and fishing. And tending the garden.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2017)

Nice buck by MizRedhead, Nic.

Afternoon Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2017)

Might be getting ready to do something. 

Holler later.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)

Some frozen stuff mixed with light rain. 
Calling for snow this weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2017)

Love me some snow.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon kids!


Hey you........... oh, disregard last pm, got it answered!


Nicodemus said:


> Come on! Be prepared for a lot of hunting and fishing. And tending the garden.


I'm down for that!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Some frozen stuff mixed with light rain.
> Calling for snow this weekend.


lucky girl!


mudracing101 said:


> Love me some snow.


Meeee toooo!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Some frozen stuff mixed with light rain.
> Calling for snow this weekend.



Where da snow iz?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Where da snow iz?



Miggy is saying it's GON be in MY backyard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Miggy is saying it's GON be in MY backyard.



I gotz the cure for snowy days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2017)

Nevamind, ^^^^^^ I looked at the forecast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I gotz the cure for snowy days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)

I reckon it'll be pretty while putting up Christmas decorations Saturday just as long as it don't "stick" around.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I gotz the cure for snowy days.


  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckon it'll be pretty while putting up Christmas decorations Saturday just as long as it don't "stick" around.


it's pretty while it sticks around, when it starts melting is when it get uuuuuggggly!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> it's pretty while it sticks around, when it starts melting is when it get uuuuuggggly!



Falling from the sky is pretty. Sticking to the ground and piling up and sticking around for more than a week AINT NO FUN.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2017)

Herbie just walked in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2017)

Sposed to get out of here @ about 6:30, hope that's the case. Traffic will still suck though.

Got in my truck and left @ 8:00P last night, made it to my driveway in 34 mins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sposed to get out of here @ about 6:30, hope that's the case. Traffic will still suck though.
> 
> Got in my truck and left @ 8:00P last night, made it to my driveway in 34 mins.



Safe travels Jeff!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2017)

Keebs! 
You wanna ride with me today??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2017)

Later Jeffro, bye y'all.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2017)

Hopefully you'll get off on time Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Safe travels Jeff!



Thank ya Darlin, just gonna ease home, don't need no fender bender.



mudracing101 said:


> Later Jeffro, bye y'all.



Later Mudro, hope all is well.....



Wycliff said:


> Hopefully you'll get off on time Chief



Looks like I might even get cut a tad early Wybro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead got a nice buck this morning. 10 point, 200 pounds. I`m mighty proud of my Lady.




Mighty fine buck, either he's wore down, or a young'un??





Keebs said:


> Since Klem has moved out, I think ya'll need to take me in during deer season next year........


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2017)

You working tonight Quack?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mighty fine buck, either he's wore down, or a young'un??





He was wore down, probably a lot heavier before the rut. They said he was 4 1/2 years old. That little 788 Remington 243 done kilt another one. Wish I had kept count but her kill numbers has to be pushing 140 deer now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> You working tonight Quack?




Naw sir, back at it Friday night fo 96hrs.  You ??




Nicodemus said:


> He was wore down, probably a lot heavier before the rut. They said he was 4 1/2 years old. That little 788 Remington 243 done kilt another one. Wish I had kept count but her kill numbers has to be pushing 140 deer now.





Dang good buck Nic, BUT a .243 can't killa deer . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw sir, back at it Friday night fo 96hrs.  You ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm on days till tomorrow then off for 7


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 6, 2017)

Nice buck Mrs. Redhead.................


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw sir, back at it Friday night fo 96hrs.  You ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Quack, here`s the first deer she ever killed and it was with that same little rifle. Many years ago.   

She`s probably killed more deer than a lot of GON members.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 6, 2017)

That's a fine looking buck Nic. Congrats to The Redhead. Well done.



Nicodemus said:


> He was wore down, probably a lot heavier before the rut. They said he was 4 1/2 years old. That little 788 Remington 243 done kilt another one. Wish I had kept count but her kill numbers has to be pushing 140 deer now.



Outta curiosity what kinda load is she using in that .243?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, here`s the first deer she ever killed and it was with that same little rifle. Many years ago.
> 
> She`s probably killed more deer than a lot of GON members.



The rifle just blew the entire body off that deer.

Congrats to the RedHead on today's.   That would be deer anyone would be proud of.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> That's a fine looking buck Nic. Congrats to The Redhead. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Outta curiosity what kinda load is she using in that .243?




The first 20 years or so she used Federal Premium 100 grain soft points. Then she went to Hornady 100 grain pointed soft point boatbtail bullets and still uses those now.

Thanks again ya`ll. It`s not the heaviest buck she`s ever killed but it is one of the biggest racked bucks she`s taken.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The first 20 years or so she used Federal Premium 100 grain soft points. Then she went to Hornady 100 grain pointed soft point boatbtail bullets and still uses those now.
> 
> Thanks again ya`ll. It`s not the heaviest buck she`s ever killed but it is one of the biggest racked bucks she`s taken.



I won't EVEN begin on the calibers I've taken deer with, but my .243 is my baybay !!

\


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 6, 2017)

250-3000 has killed my most.......................I thought Quack got banded..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I won't EVEN begin on the calibers I've taken deer with, but my .243 is my baybay !!
> 
> \





Let`s see, 12 gauge with #1 buckshot or  "rung" shells, 22 (long time ago), 243, 3006, 270, 50 caliber real muzzleloaders, both percussion and flintlock. 

My "pet" is that single shot 270.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The first 20 years or so she used Federal Premium 100 grain soft points. Then she went to Hornady 100 grain pointed soft point boatbtail bullets and still uses those now.
> 
> Thanks again ya`ll. It`s not the heaviest buck she`s ever killed but it is one of the biggest racked bucks she`s taken.





lagrangedave said:


> 250-3000 has killed my most.......................I thought Quack got banded..............





I'm still here  davebro . . . Like it, or not  ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2017)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze, da RED   is HAWT !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)

I caint speak for H22, but he don't have much land to hunt on nowa days. Heck, he caint even climb a stand. But his forum name speaks. He puts em down. I aint neva seen blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't see how anyone can make that daily commute into ATL On a daily basis.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't see how anyone can make that daily commute into ATL On a daily basis.



I don't go near there and I live close. Nope.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I caint speak for H22, but he don't have much land to hunt on nowa days. Heck, he caint even climb a stand. But his forum name speaks. He puts em down. I aint neva seen blood.


Got the scoop. I might be a tomboy, but I just don't get it. .22 Hornet less than 30 yards. Not moving. Quartering away. Brain shot. 100%.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the scoop. I might be a tomboy, but I just don't get it. .22 Hornet less than 30 yards. Not moving. Quartering away. Brain shot. 100%.



Yeah, your avy is quite indicative of tomboyish, if I may say so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2017)

Gonna get some rest tonight for a change. Got off an hour early afterall, but spent over an hour gettin home.

In time tomorrow @ 10:30am, no traffic at least, but I'll be there til about 1:30 am. going to be a long brutal day with the teardown.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, your avy is quite indicative of tomboyish, if I may say so.



Maybe I should change it to the two ducks I shot. Sorry, me and my boy just caint shoot nothin with eyelashes.(Quote from my boy).


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead got a nice buck this morning. 10 point, 200 pounds. I`m mighty proud of my Lady.



What a great deer! Congratulations to your bride sir! Dandy buck!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm starting to get in the Christmas spirit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Good evening bro's !!!


Bbro, don't let that idjit hurt you tonight !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good evening bro's !!!
> 
> 
> Bbro, don't let that idjit hurt you tonight !!!



I ain't.... He is reading a magazine about insects tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I ain't.... He is reading a magazine about insects tonight



Thought he announced he didn't have crabs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2017)

morning drivelers


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2017)

Morning G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey bloodbro

you too moon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm starting to get in the Christmas spirit



I think that's the Washington DC nativity scene. Not a wise man in sight. 

Mernin youins all.


----------



## redeli (Dec 7, 2017)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2017)

morning miggy and eli


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2017)

I need y'alls assistance. 
Been tryin to pull together another Dutch Oven Gathering but finding a place is proving to be challenging. 

At this point January is out, it's just too close to get it all rolling. I'm thinking March may be a better shot if we can find someone between I-20 and mid-Ga, perhaps towards Macon, that will let us park some campers, pitch some tents and brew some grub that might work. 

Let me know what you got.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 7, 2017)

Mornin' Folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Good Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Last, but not least today.

Mornin Wy, how many days you workin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Good Lord, just counted 8 skwerls skirtin' through the trees around one side of the yard. They don't dare get in the fenced in area for the dogs, especially Bertimus.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2017)

Good morning, last one for a few days


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2017)

Chief needs a bb gun


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2017)

Skwerl and gravy


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2017)

Morning day walkers


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> He was wore down, probably a lot heavier before the rut. They said he was 4 1/2 years old. That little 788 Remington 243 done kilt another one. Wish I had kept count but her kill numbers has to be pushing 140 deer now.



I can't believe this. I thought it was an old buck and showed H22 the pic. He said naw that one bout 4 maybe 5 years old.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh, Mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2017)

Morning Mandy! You sure do look happy and proud in your avatar!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, Mornin!


    Your Avatar!!!!!


Mornin Ya'll!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Chief needs a bb gun



Check: combo BB/.177 cal. scoped single pump pellet rifle. Got 6 in the freezer now. Going to reduce population here soon. Cajun spiced smothered squirrel in the near future. 



blood on the ground said:


> Morning day walkers



Sup, bloodbro?



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, Mornin!



Mornin sweetie!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Mandy! You sure do look happy and proud in your avatar!





Keebs said:


> Your Avatar!!!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Ya'll!!!



He makes my heart sing loud and proud. 
I texted Ashley a pic of the gingerbread house. She is coming to pick it up today.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2017)

Should have known wasn't no self respecting Cajun gonna let all that food just run around the yard


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Your Avatar!!!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Ya'll!!!



Mornin galfriend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Should have known wasn't no self respecting Cajun gonna let all that food just run around the yard





Makin groceries bro.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend!


 was wonderin if you saw me............


mudracing101 said:


> Morning


Hey you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning



Howdy Mudro.



Keebs said:


> was wonderin if you saw me............
> 
> Hey you!



You cain't hide from me. 



Gotta go, everyone have a great day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh yeah, gettin brand new Living room furniture delivered today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Check: combo BB/.177 cal. scoped single pump pellet rifle. Got 6 in the freezer now. Going to reduce population here soon. Cajun spiced smothered squirrel in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vitamin B water is clouding my judgement! Mernin Jeff!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You cain't hide from me.
> Gotta go, everyone have a great day!


I wouldn't even try......


Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah, gettin brand new Living room furniture delivered today.





blood on the ground said:


> Vitamin B water is clouding my judgement! Mernin Jeff!


Vitamin B?.................OOOOHHHhhhhhhh, neber mind.........


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2017)

Lunch time, grilled chicken and shrimp


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Arby's roast beast sammich.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey Keebs!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I wouldn't even try......
> 
> 
> 
> Vitamin B?.................OOOOHHHhhhhhhh, neber mind.........



Oh Com'on, the chase is half the fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Don't eat lunch til 3:00.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Lunch time, grilled chicken and shrimp





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Arby's roast beast sammich.


Board Lunch........... med rare grilled sirloin, baked tater, salat & roll & sweet tea...... yeah come'on!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebs!!!!


Yes my dear?


Jeff C. said:


> Oh Com'on, the chase is half the fun.


good thing neither of us can run very fast!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Board Lunch........... med rare grilled sirloin, baked tater, salat & roll & sweet tea...... yeah come'on!
> 
> Yes my dear?
> 
> good thing neither of us can run very fast!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!



Afternoon Quackbro!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Yes my dear?



If'n I was to flirt with you whilst sittin on one of them sectional sofas, you wouldn't report me for sectional misconduct would you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If'n I was to flirt with you whilst sittin on one of them sectional sofas, you wouldn't report me for sectional misconduct would you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If'n I was to flirt with you whilst sittin on one of them sectional sofas, you wouldn't report me for sectional misconduct would you?



Where do you come up with this stuff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where do you come up with this stuff



The voices in my head tell it too me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

I needed that laugh. I was listening to an album I haven't heard in years. A Star Is Born. I started crying at my desk on the last song on the album. EMBARRASSING!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ray Charles The Spirit of Christmas on now.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> If'n I was to flirt with you whilst sittin on one of them sectional sofas, you wouldn't report me for sectional misconduct would you?


depends on which section it happens on......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where do you come up with this stuff


IKR?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> The voices in my head tell it too me.


 time for the purple pill again, huh?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ray Charles The Spirit of Christmas on now.


Accuradio - - I have it on the kiddie songs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Didn get no sectional, sofa and LOVE seat though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

I despise Christmas music..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> depends on which section it happens on.........



Pffffffffft... You see, that's just a flat out case of sectional harassment right there. What does it matter which section??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Bunch of sectional misconduct in this thread.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I despise Christmas music..



I'm sorry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bunch of sectional misconduct in this thread.



I can't repeat what the voices in my head just tolt me. I'd get banded pronto quicko.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I despise Christmas music..



I'm sorry. 
It's truly amazing, that spirit of Christmas. 







That song is playing right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I despise Christmas music..



Jingle bells jingle bells....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Jingle bells jingle bells....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Jingle all the way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jingle all the way.





Grrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh what fun it is


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2017)

I like a lot of Christmas songs. There are some I don't care for. My favorite modern Christmas Song is Christmas in Dixie.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2017)

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas.....


----------



## redeli (Dec 7, 2017)

Christmas in DIxie might get banded


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Have a holly jolly Christmas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

It's the MOST wonderful time of the year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Not looking forward to 96hrs starting tomorrow night, looking like it might  be shonuff nasty too.

Thank I'll hava drank . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Chestnuts roasting on an open fire.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Deck the halls


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Here comes Santa Claus....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2017)

Grandma got runned over by a Reindeer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Several people have been added to my "ignore" list . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Quack be lubbin' him some Christmas music.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I despise Christmas music..


and Mr. Grinch is playing now!


Jeff C. said:


> Didn get no sectional, sofa and LOVE seat though.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pffffffffft... You see, that's just a flat out case of sectional harassment right there. What does it matter which section??


'cause if it's on the left side it's a leftist sectional misconduct.......and...................... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bunch of sectional misconduct in this thread.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't repeat what the voices in my head just tolt me. I'd get banded pronto quicko.........





Jeff C. said:


> Jingle bells jingle bells....


Jingle all the way......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

I think we're gettin ready to play for a minit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Several people have been added to my "ignore" list . .



Stink. Stank. Stunk.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2017)

They finally got done with the trim on our new floors a few minutes ago. I think I`ll go see if a big deer wants to get kilt between now and dark.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> They finally got done with the trim on our new floors a few minutes ago. I think I`ll go see if a big deer wants to get kilt between now and dark.





They oughta be moving with this front coming in !!  Good luck brother !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Daaaaaaaang, "Chico's" got some high dolla stuff . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

The City of Atlanta just posted this in the blue room.

"State of emergency declared. We are expecting up to one inch of snow on Friday. Please stay at home and declare yourself safe on Facebook. This is a warning."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaang, "Chico's" got some high dolla stuff . .



I think folks just like their stuff cause of the way they size. I wear a 0 in Chico's clothes. 

There's a Chico's outlet in Commerce at the Tanger stores. 
Also a huge warehouse in Winder. Lots of Cody's high school friends used to work there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think folks just like their stuff cause of the way they size. I wear a 0 in Chico's clothes.
> 
> There's a Chico's outlet in Commerce at the Tanger stores.
> Also a huge warehouse in Winder. Lots of Cody's high school friends used to work there.




Dang, I wear a size 16 . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I wear a size 16 . .



Then you'd probably wear a 10 in Chico's.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Then you'd probably wear a 10 in Chico's.




WOW !!!  I'm lil again !!! 


Hope I didn't get Dawn the wrong sizes ???  She's a biggun.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I despise Christmas music..



Me too .. I hate it tadeff!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The City of Atlanta just posted this in the blue room.
> 
> "State of emergency declared. We are expecting up to one inch of snow on Friday. Please stay at home and declare yourself safe on Facebook. This is a warning."


 bless their hearts!


blood on the ground said:


> Me too .. I hate it tadeff!



I waanna hippopotamus for Christmas......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

There's a house up the street from us with a Florida room. They got a life size A Christmas Story leg lamp front and center. I took a double take when I rode by.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> There's a house up the street from us with a Florida room. They got a life size A Christmas Story leg lamp front and center. I took a double take when I rode by.





LOVE that movie !!!   "Fragilie...."


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> There's a house up the street from us with a Florida room. They got a life size A Christmas Story leg lamp front and center. I took a double take when I rode by.





Hooked On Quack said:


> LOVE that movie !!!   "Fragilie...."


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2017)

One of the best Christmas movies ever


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> One of the best Christmas movies ever



It's on our list, watch 2-3 times a year !!!  Ralphie !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Gonna check my bird field, so far, worse season EVA.


Thanking this front might kick 'em down .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2017)

Rain on the tin roof of this deerstand gonna put me to sleep.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2017)

nicodemus said:


> rain on the tin roof of this deerstand gonna put me to sleep.


wake up, nic!!!:d


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Not really a Florida room, but I just rode by it again. Leg lamp.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> wake up, nic!!!:d



Shhhhhh.....I was sneakin one in too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2017)

I cant see any videos on here anymore, just a black screen. It sucks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant see any videos on here anymore, just a black screen. It sucks.



Sumpin Wong


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Nothing to report....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2017)

Drizzling here , no snow.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2017)

Its cold. This concludes my weather report.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not really a Florida room, but I just rode by it again. Leg lamp.




LOVE it !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Mandy be stawkin her neighbors leg lamp !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> wake up, nic!!!:d



That was a nice buck, wasn't it.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not really a Florida room, but I just rode by it again. Leg lamp.



One of my neighbors has a miniature version of it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Ohhhh Snap, I've got birds !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not really a Florida room, but I just rode by it again. Leg lamp.


   


Jeff C. said:


> Shhhhhh.....I was sneakin one in too.


sowwwyyy....


Nicodemus said:


> That was a nice buck, wasn't it.


oh heck yeah!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhh Snap, I've got birds !!!


pew pew pew time.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhh Snap, I've got birds !!!




Gotta work next 8 nights, they'll never stay . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhh Snap, I've got birds !!!



When's the shoot


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2017)

whoot, I get to say goot day to keebs

that was a great dinner you had today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2017)

afternoon bro's


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2017)

and bro-ettes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

QUOTE=Hooked On Quack;11011218]LOVE it !!! [/QUOTE]
Git cha one. They aint but about 9.00 for the small ones at Target. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy be stawkin her neighbors leg lamp !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> whoot, I get to say goot day to keebs
> 
> that was a great dinner you had today.


 And get to take leftova's home for suppa = perks of this job are pretty good sometimes!

I'm outta here............ going on westward tomorrow for the memorial on Saturday........... ya'll stay warm & safe!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

All outdoor plants have been brought in for winter. The man cave looks like a jungle. H22 sang, welcome to the jungle. Guns n Roses.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> And get to take leftova's home for suppa = perks of this job are pretty good sometimes!
> 
> I'm outta here............ going on westward tomorrow for the memorial on Saturday........... ya'll stay warm & safe!



Keebs will be eating good


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All outdoor plants have been brought in for winter. The man cave looks like a jungle. H22 sang, welcome to the jungle. Guns n Roses.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2017)

Ended up seeing two fine 8 points, an above average 6 point, two 4 points, and 4 does. Maybe a couple of those really big boys will make an appearance in the morning. That second 8 nearly got shot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ended up seeing two fine 8 points, an above average 6 point, two 4 points, and 4 does. Maybe a couple of those really big boys will make an appearance in the morning. That second 8 nearly got shot.



Glad your knee is good to go for hunting. H22 aint been yet this year. Lawd he loves it. He's like you Nic. He just liked to go sit. Thank goodness for friends that share their harvest.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ended up seeing two fine 8 points, an above average 6 point, two 4 points, and 4 does. Maybe a couple of those really big boys will make an appearance in the morning. That second 8 nearly got shot.



Choot 'em bro !!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad your knee is good to go for hunting. H22 aint been yet this year. Lawd he loves it. He's like you Nic. He just liked to go sit. Thank goodness for friends that share their harvest.




Good friends are what life's worth living !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

H22 just came out of the shower sangin  Chestnuts roasting on an open fire.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Choot 'em bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aint nothing like em Mill. My Mama always had her 4 friends. I'm the same way. Love my 3 girls.(even if they are fancier than me)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint nothing like em Mill. My Mama always had her 4 friends. I'm the same way. Love my 3 girls.(even if they are fancier than me)




Fancy/smancy, I'm the brookest dood you'll ever meet.  
True friends and $$$ don't mean nuttin !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fancy/smancy, I'm the brookest dood you'll ever meet.
> True friends and $$$ don't mean nuttin !!



True dat. Simple pleasures are the best. They packed like they were going over seas. I packed like I was camping. They laughed when I said "simple pleasures..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad your knee is good to go for hunting. H22 aint been yet this year. Lawd he loves it. He's like you Nic. He just liked to go sit. Thank goodness for friends that share their harvest.



That`s the problem, Mandy. That knee ain`t good and won`t ever be. It gives me a lot of trouble and never quits hurting. And with my chronic kidney disease, I can`t take anti-inflammatories for pain. I just grit my teeth and deal with it. I love to hunt and fish that much, and if I can`t do those things, I`ll have some heavy decisions to make.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Choot 'em bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Even if I don`t get one of those old bucks, I have had me some sorta fun with those deer. I love to watch those bucks lay their ears back and flare their hair up like a mad dog at each other. And I can`t tell you how many fights I`ve seen this season. I`ll kill a doe when I feel like foolin` with one, but right now I`m having the time of my life. Especially since my Lady just killed one of the biggest bucks of her career.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2017)

Next time you go to Charleston, Go to Poogan's Porch. Talk about fancy. But we did go to Britney Spears Brunch and met da Possum. 
H22 wants to go to that place you and Dawn like. Good old down home take out cookin.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I despise Christmas music..


Pandora thumbprint radio........What is this Christmas music you speak of??



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bunch of sectional misconduct in this thread.


As usual I'm a day Late, and a dollar short!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Not looking forward to 96hrs starting tomorrow night, looking like it might  be shonuff nasty too.
> 
> Thank I'll hava drank . .


These folks here have slap lost their minds........Had to stay over four hours this morning for training because my supervisor didn't think to tell me to come in on my day off for it!!!.........16 Hr. night last night

Got to stay over in the morning for a hearing test!!........I can already tell em I can't hear nuthin!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhh Snap, I've got birds !!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work next 8 nights, they'll never stay . .



I could come by, and take care of that for you!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

Gotta a break.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2017)

3 more hours til we can tear it out, and that'll probably take close to 3 itself.

I'm gonna sleep in late tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Next time you go to Charleston, Go to Poogan's Porch. Talk about fancy. But we did go to Britney Spears Brunch and met da Possum.
> H22 wants to go to that place you and Dawn like. Good old down home take out cookin.



Martha Lou's !!!  most awesome southern cooking, ifn she's still alive . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



How you dewin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> How you dewin



Watchin the weather. Texas got hammered, snowin in Mississippi now and I left some good news for you in the weather thread. NWS gettin serious about this now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watchin the weather. Texas got hammered, snowin in Mississippi now and I left some good news for you in the weather thread. NWS gettin serious about this now.



What time we talkin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> What time we talkin



Should start by 6am. Snowing in Meridian MS now. That's just over the Bama line.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should start by 6am. Snowing in Meridian MS now. That's just over the Bama line.



Roger that! I just listened to the NWS video you posted ..  Very informative, thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Just got home bout 30 mins ago, long day. Had to grab me a past midnight snack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2017)

morning Chief who is z-z-z-z-z ing by now

Rutt, CAN YOU HEAR THIS?  

bloodbro and moon,  need the coffee

rain and 43* here right now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got home bout 30 mins ago, long day. Had to grab me a past midnight snack.





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief who is z-z-z-z-z ing by now
> 
> Rutt, CAN YOU HEAR THIS?
> 
> ...



Weather geeks never sleep when the going is good. 

Coffee would be nice. 

Get some rest JeffBro.

Oh, and it's snowing just north of B'Ham right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief who is z-z-z-z-z ing by now
> 
> Rutt, CAN YOU HEAR THIS?
> 
> ...



Mornin Gobbleinthewoods.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2017)

morning messican,

It is getting interesting.  Just not seeing it in Newton


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

Mernin Blood.

Snowing in Gilmer and Polk county now. That's right next door to you Blood. Whatcha got falling outside?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2017)

State football playoffs in Atl tonight and tomorrow.   That should be interesting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> State football playoffs in Atl tonight and tomorrow.   That should be interesting.



At least they'll be indoors. 

Me and you might get left out of the fun the way they have the areas laid out. Figures.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Blood.
> 
> Snowing in Gilmer and Polk county now. That's right next door to you Blood. Whatcha got falling outside?



Just rain in Cartersville


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2017)

It is getting all the outoftowners to and from the games that will clog up the roadways with spin outs and wrecks.

I've got family coming from Douglas who called twice last night worried about the roads.   They say the entire town is basically coming for the 8PM game tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is getting all the outoftowners to and from the games that will clog up the roadways with spin outs and wrecks.
> 
> I've got family coming from Douglas who called twice last night worried about the roads.   They say the entire town is basically coming for the 8PM game tonight.



Ick. And the downtown hotels are packed I'm sure. 
Hopefully the roadways will stay clear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

Snowin in Pickens County now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

Finally!!! The school closings are starting to roll in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2017)

Headed to a deer stand. Gonna be a wet morning. Ya`ll stay safe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Headed to a deer stand. Gonna be a wet morning. Ya`ll stay safe.



Looking forward to the pics on FB


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 8, 2017)

Mornin' all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looking forward to the pics on FB





If I don`t drown getting there. It is flooding here right now. Hoping it`ll ease off in a few minutes long enough to leave the house and get in the stand. I`ll post up a rain pic after good light.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 8, 2017)

Now that I'm caught up on yesterdays dealings I like the Trans-Siberian Orchestra.

Anyone else?


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 8, 2017)

Good luck Nic


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2017)

dd, morning

looks like we are going to be left out of the white stuff


----------



## redeli (Dec 8, 2017)

Morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

Mornin! 
Just the way I like it. Snow on the TV. not IMOBY. Yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2017)

5 point bedded down about 30 yards from me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

Wild geese that fly with the moon on their wings. These are a few of my favorite things.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wild geese that fly with the moon on their wings. These are a few of my favorite things.



Not mine. Tough to git a good read on em even with a full moon


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2017)

11 bucks and 3 does so far. 3 of them big 8s. They moving good.  Keebs, check the pictures on my FB page.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Mornin Folks and Moon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Pure rain here, but I'm only in the advisory area, if that hasn't changed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

Heavy rain here at work, but I hear it's snowing IMBY. 
Gotta stay all day and aint a soul here. 
H22 got an appt. here in the A town at 3 with his financial adviser. Wants me to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Pretty big wet snow falling here now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ashley said it's snowing big time in Winder/Bethlehem. 
Still just a cold rain in the A town.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

Listening to Trans Siberian Orchestra.
Dude can make a guitar TALK!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Quit for now, back to rain.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

Snow made it to Athens! BIG flakes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

Had to go out for a couple of hours, bout froze my uh huh off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Mmmmmm.....bowl of steaming hot and spicy N'awlins style red beans n rice with Andouille and French bread toast on a cold wet day. 

Cozy gas log fire in the livingroom fireplace with brand new furniture. 

Simple pleasures....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmmm.....bowl of steaming hot and spicy N'awlins style red beans n rice with Andouille and French bread toast on a cold wet day.
> 
> Cozy gas log fire in the livingroom fireplace with brand new furniture.
> 
> Simple pleasures....



Bourbon? No Bourbon?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bourbon? No Bourbon?



That's a good possibility, although a slightly chilled 12 yr old Macallan would suffice. 

Then again, perhaps a hot cup of dark roast bold topped off with Baileys. The choices are numerous on a day like today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2017)

cool and rainy here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Homotree?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Howdy Mudro....happy Friday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2017)

Happy Friday Jeffro. Did I tell you my brother moved?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Happy Friday Jeffro. Did I tell you my brother moved?



Naw, where to?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Amigo, I chose the latter as I decided to take my pleasure on the front porch and listen to the pitter patter of cold rain in concert with an occasional wind chime, All the while keeping a watchful eye on the potential for a snow flake invasion. I'm armed and ready.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

I think I see one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Uh oh.....there's 2, They're ganging up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh oh.....there's 2, They're ganging up.





Jeff be eatin good and drankin good. 
I like St. Brendan's in my coffee sometimes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Amigo, I chose the latter as I decided to take my pleasure on the front porch and listen to the pitter patter of cold rain in concert with an occasional wind chime, All the while keeping a watchful eye on the potential for a snow flake invasion. I'm armed and ready.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2017)

Got me a big pot of chili set to simmer. Headed back to the woods to see if them deer might move again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Got me a big pot of chili set to simmer. Headed back to the woods to see if them deer might move again.



Nic, good hunting. 

I love huntin a cold rain myself, seems the wildlife works overtime, imo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff be eatin good and drankin good.
> I like St. Brendan's in my coffee sometimes.



St Brendan's is good too. To be honest, I actually had the cheap version-O'Donnells. $7.99 a bottle @ Aldi's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

One of these days......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> St Brendan's is good too. To be honest, I actually had the cheap version-O'Donnells. $7.99 a bottle @ Aldi's.



My Aldi was out the other day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My Aldi was out the other day.



Yessir, had to start buying several at a time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, where to?



Farther away from you , got a small house on Lake Jackson now. Cant wait to go visit him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Farther away from you , got a small house on Lake Jackson now. Cant wait to go visit him.



Sweeet.....I bet you can't.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2017)

Gonna be a fun night !!!  Evening all !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2017)

yippee  cold rain


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2017)

Wonder what Moonbro is cooking up in Heaven ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder what Moonbro is cooking up in Heaven ??




Squealers for the Lord !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2017)

moonbro has the blackstone grillin burgers too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2017)

It's that time, only 96hrs to go !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Squealers for the Lord !!!



H22 found the last bag of bass filets from Moonie. We'z GON make some blackened bass po boys soon. Got a big pot of chili going now. Yard had a heavy dusting when I got home. It's all white now. 
H22 scared that phone will ring at any minute. They pulling in crews from all ova. And ya'll like this freezing white stuff. smh-ing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2017)

Lightning ran me out of the woods, and I had a chase going on with an 8 point, a 6 point, and a handful of does. Oh well, I got a bottle of Bourbon, a pot of chili simmerin`, and the purtiest Redhead to ever walk the face of this earth.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

I fear this is not GON be a good night. I don't mind the dry white stuff, but now it's freezing rain/sleet/snow. Limbs are GON break.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I fear this is not GON be a good night. I don't mind the dry white stuff, but now it's freezing rain/sleet/snow. Limbs are GON break.





Empty yo rain gauge . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Empty yo rain gauge . .



Rain gauge is put up for Winter. Last one froze and broke into pieces. I'm moving as far South as I can someday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

Juss go look at the weather thread. Trees going down erywhere. Thank goodness all of H22's cars and his truck are under cover. My car and camper aint.  MOVING SOUTH!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Nuttin but rain here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

Can't run from Mother Nature.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't run from Mother Nature.....





Same here, these red clay roads are a mess . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't run from Mother Nature.....



You're a wise man Jeff fa fa. True.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're a wise man Jeff fa fa. True.



Not to mention very unlucky.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

If a stick falls out of a tree it will land on somethin I don't want it to.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

I juss want to be here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2017)

I like to go places, but there's no where I'd rather be than Home Sweet Home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I like to go places, but there's no where I'd rather be than Home Sweet Home.





Amen brother, got where I despise traveling.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Amen brother, got where I despise traveling.



Well, you got a big ol' plank sign up here with Ga Tech colors that says...... It's so good to be home. Come git it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, you got a big ol' plank sign up here with Ga Tech colors that says...... It's so good to be home. Come git it.




Will do, don't burn it !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2017)

Guess I'm the only dribbler working tonight ..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2017)

morning all

nothing but cold rain in 30055  36* this morning


----------



## cramer (Dec 9, 2017)

Good morning Gobblin !
EE is building a snowman while CHief is making snow angels, steadily clicking his " I can't get up" button

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice 38 degrees in the MON !!!   Only seben mo to go !!



This morning is gonna be Nic's morning !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2017)

Mornin Folks n Moonbro!

Quack, gobblein, Cramer


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice pretty little dusting and still falling coverage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2017)

Saw one of the weather guys last night say "Atlanta as of yesterday, has gotten more snow this year than Chicago."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This morning is gonna be Nic's morning !!!



For what? To watch 10 or 12 more trophy bucks walk around in the field?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Mornin! 

Hey Miggy. QUIT shaking the snow globe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Hey Miggy. QUIT shaking the snow globe.


Ticks me off. Can't get enough to play in. Just enough to mess up the day. Take the cover off da pool and lets play polar bear!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For what? To watch 10 or 12 more trophy bucks walk around in the field?


----------



## cramer (Dec 9, 2017)

about to make yellow snow with the horse-dog
he acts like he's never seen it.
not sticking to the street in 30214


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ticks me off. Can't get enough to play in. Just enough to mess up the day. Take the cover off da pool and lets play polar bear!!



It's all white here. Feels like I'm in a snow globe. It just won't stop. Come on ova. I'll turn the heater on in da pool!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2017)

My last "bounce" didn't bounce ???   Think I'm losing my Mojo baybay  . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nice 38 degrees in the MON !!!   Only seben mo to go !!
> 
> 
> 
> This morning is gonna be Nic's morning !!!



Maybe this afternoon, he had a big pot of chili simmerin' yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe this afternoon, he had a big pot of chili simmerin' yesterday.









Later my brofriends, tired of playing/working in da mud !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's all white here. Feels like I'm in a snow globe. It just won't stop. Come on ova. I'll turn the heater on in da pool!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My last "bounce" didn't bounce ???   Think I'm losing my Mojo baybay  . .



It happens with age.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Snow globe.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2017)

cramer said:


> Good morning Gobblin !
> EE is building a snowman while CHief is making snow angels, steadily clicking his " I can't get up" button
> 
> Thanks for the coffee G




Good Morning Gobblin, Cramer, Quack, Chief, Miggy and Mrs. H. 

I hope that everyone is being safe out there in all of this nasty stuff across Georgia.

Cramer, No..... I'm not building any snowman as all that I have seen all week long while being on the road traveling is rain, rain, and more rain !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Ouch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ouch.



I am da champion of nekkid belly buster divin....


----------



## redeli (Dec 9, 2017)

Morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2017)

I'll take the pain of Miggy's video over the snow pic I posted any day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2017)

Mornin Eli


----------



## redeli (Dec 9, 2017)

Baby it’s cold outside


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2017)

Finally seeing flurries in 30055.   Sticking on elevated surfaces.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Finally seeing flurries in 30055.   Sticking on elevated surfaces.



Sun tried to come out here for a minute. It's already beginning to melt even before the sunshine though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2017)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy erybody !!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 9, 2017)

Sup Quackbro?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 9, 2017)

How's my Dawn?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 9, 2017)

I got a prime rib in and roasting garlic for smashed taters..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Sup Quackbro?





lagrangedave said:


> How's my Dawn?





lagrangedave said:


> I got a prime rib in and roasting garlic for smashed taters..............




We're doing well brother !!  Food sounds awesome !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2017)

afternoon Dave, Quackbro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> I got a prime rib in and roasting garlic for smashed taters..............



Oh my, my. That sounds so goot. 

All Christmas décor is up. H22 even let me play some Christmas music tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Baby sat the grand doggies today and got to see my beautiful boy and his even more beautiful bride. It's been a GREAT day. AND Army won.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2017)

Did some burning and winterized some water spigots, that's about it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Did some burning and winterized some water spigots, that's about it.



Don't even bring up water spigots. I won't even turn on the water spigot when it's hot outside anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't even bring up water spigots. I won't even turn on the water spigot when it's hot outside anymore.



 What happened?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't even bring up water spigots. I won't even turn on the water spigot when it's hot outside anymore.





Jeff C. said:


> What happened?





X2 ??? 


Doing a shut down and winterizing everything . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2017)

morning

quack, Chief, moonbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2017)

Morning Gbro !!  Juan mo howa !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2017)

I woke to no water.    Must be the well controller.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2017)

Good Morning Quack, Gobblin, Moonbro and to the rest of the tired and weary "snow shovelers" out there this morning.  So far, it has been a crazy weekend of boredom with nothing to do as there has been nothing of interest on the television either.  

I'm hoping that the sun will be shining and that the skies will be blue today.

Gobblin, I'm sorry about your water problems this morning.  Thankfully, my water is working fine.  At least I have a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to help me get fully awake, so now, I just need to find me something to eat for breakfast this morning.  

Quack, it is time for you to slip and slide back towards the house after filling up another Brink's Truck with cash over-night !!!!  Give Ms. Dawn a hug for me.


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2017)

Morning Gobblin, EE , Quack and everyone else

Thanks for the coffee G. Good thing you keep the rain barrel around


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2017)

cramer said:


> Morning Gobblin, EE , Quack and everyone else
> 
> Thanks for the coffee G. Good thing you keep the rain barrel around



Yep.  When you have a well you know to keep a 5 gallon camping jug filled with water.

EE, morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2017)

Morning from the frozen tundra


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I woke to no water.    Must be the well controller.





That sucks. 


Morning bro's !!!  A cool 26 degrees at the Luv Shak this morning.  I forgot to crack all the outdoor spickets, hope I don't hava mess this afternoon.


----------



## redeli (Dec 10, 2017)

Morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

Mornin Moon, Quack, gobblein, EE, Cramer, blood, Eli, and folks that have yet to awaken.

Water is runnin here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> What happened?



A few years ago you said you were winterizing spigots and I tried to do ours and broke the whole handle off. Water rushing out. Thank goodness Cody was still living at home and he turn the water supply to the house off. I aint GON touch that spigot eva again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

Oh. MORNIN!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

A lil nippley on da front porch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> A few years ago you said you were winterizing spigots and I tried to do ours and broke the whole handle off. Water rushing out. Thank goodness Cody was still living at home and he turn the water supply to the house off. I aint GON touch that spigot eva again.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh. MORNIN!



Ahhhhh, gotcha....Mornin. 

Last year I had a similar incident. I had a sprinkler runnin and forgot about it. It was in the evening and I was in the office on computer and heard it running as spigot was on that outside wall. I asked Jag to go turn it off, but that was an awkward spigot to get to because of some shrubbery and its height on the outside wall in relation to the elevation of backfill there. It was lower to the ground surface. Jag must have leaned down too hard on it as he turned it off and the next day when I went in there to get on computer, I hear water running/spraying. It dawned on me that it must be that spigot, so I run outside and look, sure enough it was shooting water wide open out of the wall. 

Thankfully, it brike right at the outside edge of the brick and it was shooting out in the shrubbery, not a drop had gone under the house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

It's down right COLD out there. Snow still on da ground. This aint fun. Not fun at all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhhh, gotcha....Mornin.
> 
> Last year I had a similar incident. I had a sprinkler runnin and forgot about it. It was in the evening and I was in the office on computer and heard it running as spigot was on that outside wall. I asked Jag to go turn it off, but that was an awkward spigot to get to because of some shrubbery and its height on the outside wall in relation to the elevation of backfill there. It was lower to the ground surface. Jag must have leaned down too hard on it as he turned it off and the next day when I went in there to get on computer, I hear water running/spraying. It dawned on me that it must be that spigot, so I run outside and look, sure enough it was shooting water wide open out of the wall.
> 
> Thankfully, it brike right at the outside edge of the brick and it was shooting out in the shrubbery, not a drop had gone under the house.



Sounds just like the one I was working on in the back yard. Thank goodness it was an easy fix for H22.  Every now and then he'll ask me to turn the water on when he's in the garden spot. I AINT GON touch that thing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2017)

Sleep Monsta is upon me, good night/day all !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2017)

Goot Lawd, Dawn has the thermostat turned down to 63, that hot natured woman's gonna freeze me !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleep Monsta is upon me, good night/day all !!



Ready to get this day started! 
Got all the presents wrapped and going to get some more today. 
Maybe grab a little brunch and a drank at Fatz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

Sleep well Quackbro. MizT is the same way with temps, likes it cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

My coffee is getting cold quick on da porch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

Need an insulated millennial sippy cup.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I woke to no water.    Must be the well controller.



Well controller? Contacts stuck? Axin for future reference...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2017)

I've had the controller in the well head go bad before due to moisture.   Not the contacts in the basement.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Need an insulated millennial sippy cup.



 Got a Yeti tumbler for Christmas a few years back. That thing is awesome. Keeps stuff cold or hot for days. 
Speaking of sippy cups, Got a Tervis  UGA sippy cup for my great nephew as a baby shower gift. It was a big hit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've had the controller in the well head go bad before due to moisture.   Not the contacts in the basement.



Copy that, just curious on what to watch out for. First time in my life having well water. Although, familiar with common problems parents had while they were here, maybe a foot valve or contractor issue is all.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a Yeti tumbler for Christmas a few years back. That thing is awesome. Keeps stuff cold or hot for days.
> Speaking of sippy cups, Got a Tervis  UGA sippy cup for my great nephew as a baby shower gift. It was a big hit.



Got an 'Arctic' cup from WWE as gift, MizT loves that thing, uses it everyday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

Correction: Big cup from WWE is 'RTIC' brand.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've had the controller in the well head go bad before due to moisture.   Not the contacts in the basement.



Did you get your well problem resolved


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

H22 bought him a Bubba insulated tumbler after seeing how well my Yeti worked at the beach. Works just as good.  Mine's got a big Georgia "G" on it. He put a GON sticker on his.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you get your well problem resolved



well guy coming around noon


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you get your well problem resolved



Well, Good mornin to you too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

...


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks like you need a vacay Chief


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 10, 2017)

Strangely enough that does resemble Chief.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

Absolutely done with Christmas present buying and all wrapped under the tree. I'm READY! 
Sweet H22 took me to Top Dawg for dranks and an appetizer. Saw tons of folks we know there. I guess Christmas shopping does that to ya. Erybody ends up at the sports bar.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 10, 2017)

I got prime rib and a picnic ham in the fridge, but reading paymaster old thread with Moonpie in it flung a breakfast craving on me......bacon and fried egg sammich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Looks like you need a vacay Chief





lagrangedave said:


> Strangely enough that does resemble Chief.....





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 

Babysitting lil Everett......things haven't gone the way I expected. Started off with him just playing with his food and making a mess. Didn't seem hungry and had a little congestion anyway. Had Jag take him to his bed for a nap instead, but he pitched a fit and gagged up a little loogy in Jag's bed. 

Grandpaw don't allow no fit pitchin' round here.

I go in there and try to stop the fit and he get's worse. I pull his clothes off because he was feelin overheated. Notice he's got a stanky diaper. Go to change that and it was so bad I asked Jag to come hold his legs as he was still kickin somewhat. Jag sees and smells content of overfilled diaper and walks away into den. He pukes on area rug. 

I complete difficult diaper successfully and clean up Jag's mess. Everyone settles down eventually and we just played with Everett. 

Daddy called and said he was on his way. Got him dressed and ready to go. They just left.

Overall it's been a typical wonderful day in my World.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

As Quack would say,  "think I'll have a dranky drank".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Babysitting lil Everett......things haven't gone the way I expected. Started off with him just playing with his food and making a mess. Didn't seem hungry and had a little congestion anyway. Had Jag take him to his bed for a nap instead, but he pitched a fit and gagged up a little loogy in Jag's bed.
> 
> Grandpaw don't allow no fit pitchin' round here.
> 
> ...




Sorry Chiefbro, but that's 




Jeff C. said:


> As Quack would say,  "think I'll have a dranky drank".




It'll be Saturday 'fo I turn loose on some BLD's !!  



Afternoon y'allbro's !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

Especially now that Bertimus caused me to fall down on hardwood floor and bust elbow in 2 spots.

When Daddy came to pick up lil Everett, Bert heard him coming to door walking on wooden porch. I intercepted him, but he tried to come through me to bark @ whomever it is. In my attempt to block him as he continued to try to circumvent my attempts, he took me down. 

However, although I went down I made sure I took him down also and splayed my entire body weight upon him pinning him to the floor into submission. I am going to stop that behavior one way or another no matter what, whether he likes it or not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Especially now that Bertimus caused me to fall down on hardwood floor and bust elbow in 2 spots.
> 
> When Daddy came to pick up lil Everett, Bert heard him coming to door walking on wooden porch. I intercepted him, but he tried to come through me to bark @ whomever it is. In my attempt to block him as he continued to try to circumvent my attempts, he took me down.
> 
> However, although I went down I made sure I took him down also and splayed my entire body weight upon him pinning him to the floor into submission. I am going to stop that behavior one way or another no matter what, whether he likes it or not.





E-Collar, Doodoo's getting one for Christmas, he's one hard headed lil fella.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry Chiefbro, but that's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Afternoon Quackbro......knock'em out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> E-Collar, Doodoo's getting one for Christmas, he's one hard headed lil fella.



Got one, but didn't have it on.

I gotta be careful with that in this situation, because I don't want to totally break him or cause him not to even want to go to door.

As it stands right now, no stranger could just walk into this home without one of us....and Bert is still going to give them a once over when they do. I want to maintain that, but to a lesser and just watchful degree....if ya know what I mean, but plowing through me to do it ain't gonna float.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

MizT is off work tomorrow, she'll probably want some wine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT is off work tomorrow, she'll probably want some wine.




Wooooooooot !!!  Give 'er a pinch from me !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wooooooooot !!!  Give 'er a pinch from me !!



Will do brother. 


Hmmmm....lost my connection somehow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2017)

This 'uns bout done, think the next one should maybe be a Moonpiebro Christmas thread too ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This 'uns bout done, think the next one should maybe be a Moonpiebro Christmas thread too ???



Heck Yeah!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do brother.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....lost my connection somehow.



Been loosing mine all day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This 'uns bout done, think the next one should maybe be a Moonpiebro Christmas thread too ???



ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ABSOLUTELY!





Great !!! You're in charge of that task !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

The song should be Ray Charles, That Spirit of Christmas.(all though the year) 
H22 been letting me listen to Christmas music all day. Baking cookies now for his financial advisor cause he didn't charge us a penny. Butta milk pies next week for him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

The quirks of being from Athens. H22 was so surprised when he said, ya'll don't owe me nothin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

Found this for Nicbro last night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2017)

This song make me


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta be careful with that in this situation, because I don't want to totally break him or cause him not to even want to go to door.
> 
> As it stands right now, no stranger could just walk into this home without one of us....and Bert is still going to give them a once over when they do. I want to maintain that, but to a lesser and just watchful degree....if ya know what I mean, but plowing through me to do it ain't gonna float.



Keep collar on him and tell him no followed quickly by a shock. He SHOULD get the idea in short order


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Keep collar on him and tell him no followed quickly by a shock. He SHOULD get the idea in short order



No offense, but I'm fully aware of that. I don't want to fully prevent him from coming to the door, just not coming through ME to get to it and bolt out to get to whomever is standing outside, whether it is to lick them like a lollipop or realize they are a stranger unbeknownst to me.

Also, you don't understand Bertimus is one of the most headstrong dogs I've ever owned. He's tough to break even with an E collar without ruining him. There's a fine line there.

It's almost as if he has to approve and accept the visitor himself before he relaxes, if that makes sense. He needs there scent up close and personal and that freaks some folks out. 

Especially the location he derives their scent from.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No offense, but I'm fully aware of that. I don't want to fully prevent him from coming to the door, just not coming through ME to get to it and bolt out to get to whomever is standing outside, whether it is to lick them like a lollipop or realize they are a stranger unbeknownst to me.
> 
> Also, you don't understand Bertimus is one of the most headstrong dogs I've ever owned. He's tough to break even with an E collar without ruining him. There's a fine line there.
> 
> ...



Nothing like a cold nose to the crotch to make friends.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2017)

evening all


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nothing like a cold nose to the crotch to make friends.



Tell me about it. 

Both male and female. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> evening all



Evening gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2017)

hey Chief

elbow alright just hurting?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2017)

how'd your scarankee but pin that dog to the floor?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2017)

let's finish this juan up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2017)

got the well fixed and water is flowing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2017)

can wash the stink away


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2017)

not expecting guests but


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2017)

all drivelers are welcome to drop by and help lock this one down.


----------

